# Hope could use your prayers



## plenty pets 20

Hope is still in the Vet hospital and her white blood cell count has gone back up and red cell count is not getting better. She has been in the hospital since the 31st of July and we cant just let her languish in the cage at the vet hospital getting I.V's and antibiotics with no improvement. She will be getting a transfusion today or tomorrow and then her spay and dental done. We hope and pray that the infection from her horrid teeth are what is causing the high white count and infection. She is much stronger then when she first came into the Vet hospital and the vet feels she is strong enough now to go through surgery. We really dont have a choice, but to get those teeth out and then pray she is able to get better and have some happy days with love and food and warmth from her foster Mom. Please say a prayer for her or keep her in your thoughts.


----------



## LUCY N PETS

rayer: rayer: I will say so many prayers for our little Hope. rayer: Please Lord get her through her ordeal and let her have a loving home to go home to rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## yorkieville

I am praying for Hope. I will light a candle at the Altar of the Blessed Mother, before mass tomorrow morning.

Sheila


----------



## Snowbody

Come on Hope. You can do it. Thoughts and prayers and love :grouphug:


----------



## kikiiniowa

Come on little Hope. We're praying SO hard for you to get better and get in a loving home. We love you baby. :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

we're pulling for you HOPE!!!


----------



## cuevasfam

Dear Jesus,

We come to you with hands lifted high. We ask for a miracle. We ask that you bless this wee little girl and put your ever loving protective arms around her. Please lord, help her infection go away and her blood counts get where they are supposed to be. Lord we ask that you heal this little angel and let her go home from the hospital so that she may experience the love, warmth and shelter that she was supposed to have from the beginning. We know we've come to you quite often lately but Lord we ask that you hear our prayers once more. We know that with you, all things are possible. Dear lord, hear our prayers.

In your name,
Amen

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maglily

Get well soon Hope :grouphug: 
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
XXXXXOOOOO


----------



## harrysmom

Adding my prayers.... rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maria71

Praying for Hope rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Praying for precious Hope and I've emailed all my friends to pray for her, too. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Please God, let her be okay.


----------



## drclee

I pray Hope feels better and pulls through the surgery with flying colors. rayer: She is the sweetest thing! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom

Ohhh, I hope she will pull through all this... rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Crossing fingers, toes and eyes for Hope. Come on, little one, you can do it!!


----------



## bonniesmom

Will be keeping that sweet baby in my thoughts. Please get well Hope - so many people are pulling for you to get well and have a happy,
loving and spoiled life! :wub:


----------



## KAG

Aww Hope, please get well soon. We love you, baby girl.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## 08chrissy08

Sweet baby girl, please get well. You have been through so much. I promise you, if you can hold on and heal, the rest of your life will be spent in joy, peace, and comfort. My prayers are with you little girl, now and always.

She has touched me so deeply. When I read this update, tears just started pouring down my face. I hope and pray that she will get through all this, that it's just her bad teeth causing her problems now and that she will get through her surgery and recover quickly.


----------



## little paws

Wish Hope gets better soon. I'll be praying for Hope and Plenty Pets 20.
You have to stay strong for her and send positive thoughts to her.


----------



## Carole

So praying for a happy ending to this sad story. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie

Continued prayers for this precious little girl. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Best News EVER!!! I just know this little fighter will keep on keepin' on. Gosh, we were all so worried.

Edie was off to a Birthday party, so I'll post the update. God bless this little angel. 



Prayers have been answered and Hope made it though her surgery and dental. She has no teeth left, all had to be pulled and I am sure she had never had a dental before. Her surgeon said she did an exploratory surgery with the spay and everything looks great, other then her uterus did show some pyometra, but not bad. The ultrasound showed her liver , kidney and heart all look great and strong. We hope this girl can now heal and live a great life. The low RBC's may be do to a life time of chronic starvation and hopefully getting her on good food her body will start making its own rbc's. She did have a tranfusion, so she should have a good start. We hope to be able to get her out of the hospital on Saturday and she can start her life of freedom and love. Hugs, Edie


----------



## KAG

Yeah baby. Our prayers have been answered.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (KAG @ Aug 13 2009, 11:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817467


> Yeah baby. Our prayers have been answered.
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


They most certainly have!! :aktion033: 

Yipeeee!!! We all rock. You know, where there's love, and prayers, there's always "Hope". :grouphug:


----------



## beckinwolf

Oh good. I'm so glad she made it through the surgeries. :wub:


----------



## Starsmom

Hope is overdue for love, great groceries, a lap to be on, and a plush bed to sleep in. :wub:


----------



## joyomom

Prayers and positive energy for our Hope!


----------



## mss

That's wonderful news!  May her recovery be speedy under the continuing wonderful care of all involved. {{{{{Hope}}}}}


----------



## plenty pets 20

Thanks Deb for getting this posted. I am so overjoyed that our girl made it. The pictures we have sent you all, really dont show how anorexic she is. Not one ounce of fat on her and all she is ,is skin and bones and a heart as big as Texas, that keeps her going. Thanks to everyone that sent donations and prayers antd their love to give her strength and support. I so hope this girl is able to flower and live years for us to see her and tell her tale. I hope to write up all the details as we know it , nothing anyone wants to hear now. We just need to celebrate her victory over those that cast her off as garbage and even worse the shelter that gave her no respite or pity. Shame on them all and Hoorah for our tough little girl.


----------



## kikiiniowa

I'm so glad to see this update before I go to bed. What I read earlier had me in tears for this little one. She just seems so so special. Does she have a forever home to go to or will she be going to a foster home for now?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Oh, Praise God she is okay!! Yippee!


:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## maggieh

Happy dance and more prayers! I've updated Sweetness and Tessa and they say "you go girl to Hope!"


----------



## lovesophie

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

I was upset when I read the first post, but then I read the update and I literally jumped up for joy!! :dancing banana:

More love and prayers going Hope's way. rayer: She's such a beautiful girl. Those big eyes just melt my heart. :wub: :wub:


----------



## dkolack

[q :aktion033: We're so glad she is doing better. What a precious little love.


----------



## allheart

Aw bless her sweet wonderful soul!!! More prayers for Hope rayer: rayer:


----------



## little paws

That is so great. Thanks for the update.
Chronic Starvation?? Gosh, what an awful thing for that innocent little pup. 
(I have no clue what the backstory is, but those words do horrify me.)
I'm keeping her in my prayers for speedy recovery and finding the right owner who can provide her with lots of love and 'yummy food/treats'.


----------



## Maria71

:wub: Awesome news! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Snowbody

Now we can finally shed some tears of joy for this sweetheart who will finally know the meaning of love, kindness and hope. What great news that she made it thru the surgery (I really had my doubts) and we'll still keep those prayers and thoughts coming if that's okay. :sLo_grouphug3: 
Sue


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 13 2009, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817460


> Best News EVER!!! I just know this little fighter will keep on keepin' on. Gosh, we were all so worried.
> 
> Edie was off to a Birthday party, so I'll post the update. God bless this little angel.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers have been answered and Hope made it though her surgery and dental. She has no teeth left, all had to be pulled and I am sure she had never had a dental before. Her surgeon said she did an exploratory surgery with the spay and everything looks great, other then her uterus did show some pyometra, but not bad. The ultrasound showed her liver , kidney and heart all look great and strong. We hope this girl can now heal and live a great life. The low RBC's may be do to a life time of chronic starvation and hopefully getting her on good food her body will start making its own rbc's. She did have a tranfusion, so she should have a good start. We hope to be able to get her out of the hospital on Saturday and she can start her life of freedom and love. Hugs, Edie[/B]


Thanks so much for posting the update. I did Edit the thread title with the update post #. I want everyone to hear the good news!!

This little one has really gotten to my heart ...


----------



## llf060787

:cheer: :cheer:


----------



## princessre

Hope, we are so happy for you to have a wonderful new life!! Thanks to all of you who helped make it possible!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

WOO HOO!!! Great news, Deb! This little girl, she's really something special. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS

Thank you Lord, you did it again! Our sweet little Hope is again one of your miracles. Now she has a wonderful chance to have a life she was meant to have in her new forever home. So I wish her a speedy recovery so that can happen as soon as possible. :tender:


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Oh thank you for all the updates. I could hardly read after the first post through all the tears but I know that all the wonderful people @ the hospital are doing the best that anyone could do. Bless all of them & everyone in rescue. :good post - perfect 10: 
I can't wait for Hope can leave the hospital. :wub2: She deserves happiness. :sHa_banana:


----------



## revakb2

I am so happy for Hope. That is just wonderful news :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I am so happy that Hope made it through the surgery and can now put her tremendous will to live to work under better conditions. God bless her sweet little soul. I can't imagine what she has been through and will never understand why she had to go through so much. God love her and watch over her please. rayer:


----------



## pammy4501

Doin' the Happy Dance!!

arty: arty: arty: :chili: :chili:


----------



## 08chrissy08

I'm so happy to hear this!!!!! YEAH GO HOPE!!


----------



## angel's mom

She may get to come home Saturday. Wow! That just thrills my old heart. What a miracle, to have gone from where she was to being released tomorrow to go home to a place where there's plenty of food and plenty of loves. That old gal must think she's in heaven. Bless her heart!


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Aug 14 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817892


> She may get to come home Saturday. Wow! That just thrills my old heart. What a miracle, to have gone from where she was to being released tomorrow to go home to a place where there's plenty of food and plenty of loves. That old gal must think she's in heaven. Bless her heart![/B]



I think it was wishful thinking on the vets part that she could go home today. She was totally gorked out on pain meds and not eating yesterday. I really didnt expect her to be up and about so soon myself. She has nothing but heart to keep her going. I am sure it will be monday at the earliest before she can go home, IF everything keeps going well. Her RBC's did stay up, so thats good, if they dont keep taking blood from her, am sure that would help. Still need those prayers, This girl has a long way to go yet.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I just saw the post, praying for precious Hope, what a perfect name for her. she's a fighter for sure. I'll be watching for updates


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Still keeping precious Hope in our prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: :heart:


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 15 2009, 10:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817959


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Aug 14 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817892





> She may get to come home Saturday. Wow! That just thrills my old heart. What a miracle, to have gone from where she was to being released tomorrow to go home to a place where there's plenty of food and plenty of loves. That old gal must think she's in heaven. Bless her heart![/B]



I think it was wishful thinking on the vets part that she could go home today. She was totally gorked out on pain meds and not eating yesterday. I really didnt expect her to be up and about so soon myself. She has nothing but heart to keep her going. I am sure it will be monday at the earliest before she can go home, IF everything keeps going well. Her RBC's did stay up, so thats good, if they dont keep taking blood from her, am sure that would help. Still need those prayers, This girl has a long way to go yet.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ohhhh, sooooo hoping and praying that she gets well. This is just breaking my heart ...


----------



## yorkieville

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 15 2009, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817959


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Aug 14 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817892





> She may get to come home Saturday. Wow! That just thrills my old heart. What a miracle, to have gone from where she was to being released tomorrow to go home to a place where there's plenty of food and plenty of loves. That old gal must think she's in heaven. Bless her heart![/B]



I think it was wishful thinking on the vets part that she could go home today. She was totally gorked out on pain meds and not eating yesterday. I really didnt expect her to be up and about so soon myself. She has nothing but heart to keep her going. I am sure it will be monday at the earliest before she can go home, IF everything keeps going well. Her RBC's did stay up, so thats good, if they dont keep taking blood from her, am sure that would help. Still need those prayers, This girl has a long way to go yet.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Where there is Faith......there is Hope. I have Faith that Hope will make it through her ordeal and live to tell her tale. I am continuing to pray for this little Angel. How could anyone toss her off as garbage?????

Sheila


----------



## Snowbody

Still thoughts and prayers for Hope. We all know people who are told "You'll be out the hospital on...." and it's off the mark. It just takes some of us a little longer and since her bloods look good, I think Hope needs a little extra time. Good things come to those who wait so we'll just be waiting here and praying for her recovery :grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Some update pics of Hope taken yesterday. She is slowly becoming more alert and the best part, her RBC's are staying up. You can see her pink skin. Both of her foster moms (Bronwyne and Heidi) have been visiting her everyday. She has her XS Pirate dress on to keep her warm. Keep those prayers coming that her blood stays good and she starts to eat on her own. She is still being fed with a syringe. Still on I.V. fluid and antibiotics also. Hopefully the next few days we will see her coming back to life and be able to go home with her Foster Mom Heidi.


----------



## k/c mom

I'm so glad to hear the good report! I hope she continues to improve! rayer:


----------



## LUCY N PETS

Dear sweet little Hope, we are all rooting and praying for our little angel. Make us happy today and eat your food like a good little girl. We know you have been through so so much and hopefully you are on the mend and won't have to endure all this any more in your sweet little life. May God give you happiness and peace and a loving home to spoil and love you as you deserve. Bless your little heart Hope. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

she looks great!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Yay! Keep fighting, little sweet Hope! We're praying!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Aww, that sweet girl! I hope she continues to improve and that we keep getting these positive updates!


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Oh YEAH!! :chili: :chili: 
I can see flesh on the side of her head on the outside of her eyes!! Look back @ the early photos-she looked like her eyes would fall off the side of her head.
Wow--you just made my day with the update!!
Keep going Hope :flowers: You are a tuff little girl :yahoo: :yahoo: Praying hard rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bellapuppy

Precious little Angel. She really is a trooper.


----------



## bonniesmom

Looking much better! Keep it up, Hope - keep on making those nice red cells and in a few days you'll be even better! We love you and want
to see you go home with Mama Heidi! :wub:


----------



## drclee

We're praying for you, Hope! Hang in there and keep getting better! :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom

Thinking about Hope today ... kinda worried that we haven't had an update ..... :bysmilie:


----------



## roxybaby22

I'm so sorry I missed this! I hope Hope recovers well! :grouphug:

Thank God she is okay!


----------



## christyg1022

I will say a prayer for sweet hope!


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 16 2009, 07:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818325


> Some update pics of Hope taken yesterday. She is slowly becoming more alert and the best part, her RBC's are staying up. You can see her pink skin. Both of her foster moms (Bronwyne and Heidi) have been visiting her everyday. She has her XS Pirate dress on to keep her warm. Keep those prayers coming that her blood stays good and she starts to eat on her own. She is still being fed with a syringe. Still on I.V. fluid and antibiotics also. Hopefully the next few days we will see her coming back to life and be able to go home with her Foster Mom Heidi. [/B]


Thank you for the update! Hope is such a special lady. :wub: :wub: :wub: I just love her, and I've been thinking about her a lot.

Is she home with her foster mom Heidi? Please give us an update when you can. :grouphug: And thank you to everyone involved

in helping Hope out. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I will, of course, continue to send love and prayers for sweet Hope. :heart:


----------



## plenty pets 20

I wish I had better news to share with you, but Hope continues to decline. My foster home is taking her home today and we are transferring her veternary care to another vet. The vet clinic feels they have done all they can for her. I am hoping that Heidi's love and hand feeding her can bring her back again. No matter what the outcome is, she needs to be in a loving home for whatever time is left to her. If love can keep her with us, I know she will make it, but if not then she will still know she has been loved, at long last.


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 18 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819201


> I wish I had better news to share with you, but Hope continues to decline. My foster home is taking her home today and we are transferring her veternary care to another vet. The vet clinic feels they have done all they can for her. I am hoping that Heidi's love and hand feeding her can bring her back again. No matter what the outcome is, she needs to be in a loving home for whatever time is left to her. If love can keep her with us, I know she will make it, but if not then she will still know she has been loved, at long last.[/B]


Thank you for the update but I am so sad that it is not a good one.  I'm glad she is going home with Heidi. 

Hugs to you and Heidi and all involved in trying to help darling Hope. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## gibbert

Oh no ... I hate to read this update. Poor sweet girl. A pray there's a miracle in store for this special one. But you're right ... she does need to be "home" and spoiled and loved on. When Tchelsi was so sick as a puppy, it really looked like she wasn't going to make it - so many times. We finally brought her home and loved and doted on her (she didn't belong to us at this point), and that very night she made a huge turnaround. Having something to live for can do wonders, even for our pups. Again, I am praying for a miracle for precious Hope!


----------



## harrysmom

Praying for Hope.... rayer: rayer: .


----------



## Maria71

Praying for Hope...hang in there sweet girl rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## LUCY N PETS

I know there is another miracle out there for our little Hope, please Lord give her this miracle this day, right now and let her have the love she so dearly needs. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 08chrissy08

I am so, so sad to hear this. She is a little angel, she deserves to have some time of peace and love and good health. I still pray for her and think of her daily. She has touched my heart so deeply. I keep praying that she will make it, so that someone can show her just how good life can be. She deserves to know that life of comfort and joy. 

Baby girl, you've been through so much. You have fought so hard to keep going, please don't give up now. I know you don't feel well, I know this is so hard, but if you can do this your life will be nothing but good from here on out. I love you baby girl. I love you so very much. I have never met you to be able to tell you so, but I hope that somehow feel it in your own heart. My thoughts and prayers with you.


----------



## angel's mom

I'm so saddened by this latest update. Dear sweet Hope has finally gotten to a place where food and love will be abundant for her. Praying she will be able to overcome this.


----------



## Maglily

More prayers for Hope, it is comforting to know she is going to be loved and cared for at home. Get well soon Hope :wub: :wub: :wub: 
rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lovesophie

:bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

(((Praying for a miracle))) rayer: rayer: rayer:

Please, please, Hope, stay strong. :grouphug: :grouphug: So many of us are really, really hoping that you'll pull through.


----------



## Starsmom

Hoping for the best for Hope. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Love does wonderful things...!


----------



## mss

Hang in there, dear Hope. There is a lot more love just waiting for you to experience. :grouphug:


----------



## kikiiniowa

So much hope, love, and prayers, coming to you little Hope. Come on baby. We want you to get better and live the rest of your life as petfect as you deserve. Get better and get stronger little one. :wub: rayer: rayer: :wub: rayer: rayer: :wub: rayer: rayer: :wub: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

oh gosh, this is not what I was hoping to read. Continued prayers for Hope!!!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## maggieh

I've been following Hope's story with tears in my eyes and adding my prayers all the way. Please - just one more miracle for dear Hope! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom

I'm not ready to give up hope on Hope. Come on, little one, take a big dose of love, every hour on the hour, because we all need you to get
well and strong. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom

Hope's story has deeply touched all our hearts. The latest update was discouraging and I'm worried now that there hasn't been a new update ...


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Sweet little Hope :heart: , go with nice Heidi & enjoy the loving. You'll see that life is worth hanging in there & you'll start to feel better. Prayers to you rayer: rayer: rayer: 
And :grouphug: :grouphug: to all the nice people who have been caring for you.


----------



## lovesophie

(((Continued prayers and good thoughts for Hope)))

I pray and hope the next update will be better than the last. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bellapuppy

:wub: rayer: rayer:


----------



## drclee

Praying for sweet Hope. rayer:


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Praying that Hope is eating & wagging her tail rayer: :heart: rayer: :heart: rayer:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Hope's update today is giving us a glimmer of "hope". She is being hand fed with a special diet of warmed food every few hours and inbetween getting the life saving Nutrical to keep her glucose up. She is no longer on I.V.s and needs her legs to heal from all the pokes and bruises. She is still on 3 antibiotics to clear up all the infections she had going on. She slept comfortably stretched out in her nice warm, cosy bed last night. In this pic, her eyes look much clearer to me and like she is focusing now. She goes to the vet during the day to be hand fed and monitored and then back home at night to Heidi's loving arms. I wont share the pic of her naked body until we have the after pic of her being fat and sassy. Keep the prayers coming. we so want this girl to pull through.


----------



## Snowbody

She's got so many of us praying for her that I think that little look in the picture is "Thanks. I know you're there for me. Don't give up Hope." I do agree that her eyes look better and not so lackluster. :grouphug:


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Hope looks so good!! :wub: She is so cute on her pink blanket. :heart: Her eyes say that she likes life in a real loving home!! :flowers: to Heidi & Edie & all of Hope's new friends. :flowers:


----------



## bellapuppy

Oh, she looks so sweet. Yes, I agree that her eyes look good.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

:heart: :heart: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Thanks for the update. We have about 8 of us here praying for her.


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, I was almost afraid to read your post, Edie! I am so very glad that she is with Heidi at night for some snuggling and love. It sounds like you all have a great plan ... it's good that she is getting vet care during the day... and love at night!

Don't forget that she had the spay and teeth pulling to get over, also. Even those in the best of health don't feel too good for a couple days. 

Hoping that she is on the road to recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## kikiiniowa

Awwww........... I think she knows so many are pulling for her and praying for her. Hang in there little Hope. We love you so much. :wub: :wub: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

we are praying so hard for Hope here in Maine - I've shared her story and pictures with some of my friends and they are also praying for her. She does look healthier in that photo - and I love the warm fuzzy pink blanket!


----------



## gibbert

So happy to read a positive update on this little girl. Continued prayers for Hope!


----------



## Carole

Prayers for....HOPE rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Starsmom

I too was cautious to read the update, but happy that it was a positive one. She's looking better, it must be all that attention and love she's receiving. :wub:


----------



## dkolack

Hang in there, Hope :wub: We're all pulling for you.


----------



## plenty pets 20

I had to share this GREAT NEWS... Hope's white blood cell count is down and her red cell count is holding, which translates to, she can now just eat and get healthy. I am so doing the happy dance and may now be able to sleep a full night without waking up and fretting about her. She is one tough tiny little girl, but we will get some weight on her and then watch out, here comes Hope. LOL Not sure if I shared that after the surgeries her weight dropped from her very thin 3lbs , down to 2 and 3/4 lbs. Just bones and skin and yet this little one is bouncing back. I am soooooo Happy. I also have to send out a joint Thank-you to all the SM members that donated to Hope's fund for her medical bills. What a caring and generous group this is. Without your help and donations from other Maltese groups and individuals, we couldnt do the work we do to help these souls that would otherwise be lost to us. So join me in the HAPPY DANCE FOR HOPE !!!!! Hugs, Edie


----------



## k/c mom

Ohhhh, this is such great news!!!!!!!! This little girl has just stolen so many hearts here on SM!!!!! 

[attachment=56050:yellow_flowers.jpg]
*Get Well, Hope!!!!!!!!*


----------



## harrysmom

That's wonderful news... thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Happy tears.... :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 9 people in Georgia doing the happy dance. 


:grouphug: :heart: :heart: :heart: 

Thanks for the update! Thanks to all personally involved for caring for precious Hope.


----------



## LUCY N PETS

<div align='center'>WONDERFUL NEWS!!! :yahoo: Thank you Lord for this miracle and let our little Hope heal and have a happy loving home to go to.
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:
:Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance:
:walklikeanegyptian: :walklikeanegyptian: :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## susie and sadie

That is such a wonderful update!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Continued prayers for this precious angel. rayer: :heart: :heart: rayer:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Come on Hope, you can do it girl!


----------



## Snowbody

:smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: All we've given is money and prayers. You've given time, effort, love and lifesaving measures. We're in awe and oh so happy with this news. YAHOO!!! :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

This is just the BEST news ever!! :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## kikiiniowa

This is such great news! I will keep praying she stays on this positive path. I would love to give that little one a hug. Wow! This really makes me happy! Thank you for taking such good care of her and showing her the love. Give her lots of hugs and kisses for us ok?

:wub: :wub: :biggrin: :chili: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :ThankYou: :yes: :heart: :tender:


----------



## bellapuppy

WONDERFUL news!!


----------



## 08chrissy08

That was probably one of the biggest sighs of relief I have ever let out! I am SO happy to hear she is on the mend!

I knew you could do it baby girl! Hope, you are truly an inspiration. The rest of your life shall be filled with love, good food, and security!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

just read your post and both Hunter and I are soo happy to hear that Hope is doing much better!


----------



## Maglily

So happy to see the word 'Progress' ! Many good wishes, prayers and hugs for you Hope. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20

O.K., this pic should bring some smiles. Heidi went to fill Hopes water dish and when she came back Hope was not in her pen. This is where she found her and must have been a good climb up for her. Exercise is good, if just a little. Reminds everyone of the scene in E.T.


----------



## Starsmom

:smrofl: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: :chili: Yea!!!!!!! She's claiming "her" place and toys!! :rockon: Hope!!!


----------



## dkolack

Oh, that is just the cutest picture ever :wub:


----------



## k/c mom

OMG!! What a FABULOUS picture!!! That is just the cutest EVER!!!!!!!!

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## sophie

Oh, my gosh! How adorable is that!!! Hope is a fighter!


----------



## LUCY N PETS

OMG our little hope is proving she really believes their is hope for her now, hope to live life to the fullest, hope to have a happy loving home, hope to be loved the way she should be. Thank you Lord for our little miracle girl. She is really a precious little miracle.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Look at that picture! Sweet little girl. Dear God, thank you for bringing her this far. Please continue to give her the strength to pull through this. Doesn't that picture just break your heart and make you smile at the same time? You are loved dear little Hope. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

What a sweet, sweet picture! I LOVE that little Hope climbed up on her toys. :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## The A Team

Love the picture of Hope in the toy pile! It looks like she's going to keep getting stronger each day!
Love a happy ending....


----------



## Nikki's Mom

:chili: :ThankYou: :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

look at precious Hope, :wub: she looks better, what a adorable picture. Thank you Lord for keeping your hands on Hope


----------



## aggiemom99

How WONDERFUL. That shows she is stronger. Maybe she wanted a little "fur" company... I love this pic.


----------



## maggieh

So very glad to see this!


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Aug 23 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821237


> Look at that picture! Sweet little girl. Dear God, thank you for bringing her this far. Please continue to give her the strength to pull through this. Doesn't that picture just break your heart and make you smile at the same time? You are loved dear little Hope. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]



You said it perfectly. 

She looks like she is smiling and content. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## angel's mom

I think Hope is going to be fine now. She still has a long road ahead of her, for sure, but it sounds like she's gotten over the hump. Praise the Lord! Another miracle, another answered prayer.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Oh my gosh, Hope looks so precious in that picture. She looks sooooo much better. And, she looks content and happy. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## triste

Bless her heart...I wonder if she wanted to play or wanted some company? B) Either way..it warms my heart to see her up and about...she must be gaining strength....hang in there Hope!


----------



## theboyz

Ohhh that picture just warmed my heart. Bless you sweet Hope and know she is still in my prayers.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

what a beautiful photo and it does remind me of ET. I do hope that she continues to get some meat on her bones (she just looks so frail - perhaps more so amid those overstuffed toys). I know she is in the best of hands and I have 'hope' that soon she will be a thriving young lady. Keep playing with your toys Hope; we are all praying so hard for you


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Hope esta muy bonita! :wub:


----------



## drclee

That's so great. :hump: I hope she continues to feel better. What a sweetie! :wub:


----------



## kodie

aww... poor sweetheart... I hope she feels better soon! :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## 08chrissy08

That truly warms my heart. 

Live it up, Hope! Enjoy your new life baby girl!


----------



## Carole

What a sweetie she is.
Hoping the good news just keeps getter better and better.
(((((Hope)))))


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 23 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821196


> O.K., this pic should bring some smiles. Heidi went to fill Hopes water dish and when she came back Hope was not in her pen. This is where she found her and must have been a good climb up for her. Exercise is good, if just a little. Reminds everyone of the scene in E.T.[/B]


OMG, this has got to be the sweetest picture I've ever seen!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Happy, happy, joy, joy!! I feel like dancing~~~ :dancing banana: I will continue to keep this precious girl in my

prayers!!! Come on, Hope~~~ Please, please, please continue to get better. rayer:


----------



## jodublin

SENDING YOU HUGS AND PRAYERS .. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Just checking in on Hope today - still praying for her to keep getting stronger and healthier.


----------



## dkolack

How's our Hope coming along? Sending lots of love her way :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20

We have a few new pics to share of our girl. She is very slowly improving, but we are still finding out other health issues we werent aware of. She was diagnosed with giardia yesterday, but has been on flagyl for other reasons, so is on the mend for that also. We also discovered that the pads of her feet have holes in them and the vet says this is from toenails that have grown into the pads. Probably part of the reason she walks as she does humped up. Again, I just cant imagine that this girl is 12 y.o. and survived all she has. She is still getting fed every hour, but is eating on her own and not having to be force fed at all. She is getting two larger meals twice a day that consists of I/D and A/D with water and her larger meal is a tablespoon serving with the other meals in the day a teaspoon size. She is still getting 4 oral antibiotics and the eye and ear meds. Her eye ulcer is clearing and the ears are better too. We hope by next week she will be eating meals entirely on her own and be off most of the antibiotics. Keep the prayers coming, she still has a long ways to go to be normal weight or health. 
This pic is of Hope in her new dress and new bed. Heidi says she likes Peanut (yorkie) and is slow to be friends with the other Malt in the house. She snapped at Peanut the other day when he got too close to her food bowl. LOL So she is a spunky gal and guess why she is still here with us.


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 26 2009, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822432


> We have a few new pics to share of our girl. She is very slowly improving, but we are still finding out other health issues we werent aware of. She was diagnosed with giardia yesterday, but has been on flagyl for other reasons, so is on the mend for that also. We also discovered that the pads of her feet have holes in them and the vet says this is from toenails that have grown into the pads. Probably part of the reason she walks as she does humped up. Again, I just cant imagine that this girl is 12 y.o. and survived all she has. She is still getting fed every hour, but is eating on her own and not having to be force fed at all. She is getting two larger meals twice a day that consists of I/D and A/D with water and her larger meal is a tablespoon serving with the other meals in the day a teaspoon size. She is still getting 4 oral antibiotics and the eye and ear meds. Her eye ulcer is clearing and the ears are better too. We hope by next week she will be eating meals entirely on her own and be off most of the antibiotics. Keep the prayers coming, she still has a long ways to go to be normal weight or health.
> This pic is of Hope in her new dress and new bed. Heidi says she likes Peanut (yorkie) and is slow to be friends with the other Malt in the house. She snapped at Peanut the other day when he got too close to her food bowl. LOL So she is a spunky gal and guess why she is still here with us.[/B]



Meant to add this pic too


----------



## triste

what a tiny petite little girl.. :wub: keep fighting Hope!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Thanks for the update! So glad she is hanging in there. Obviously, she needs a lot of medical help and I am sure that is costing a bundle. Another check is on the way.


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 26 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822500


> Thanks for the update! So glad she is hanging in there. Obviously, she needs a lot of medical help and I am sure that is costing a bundle. Another check is on the way.[/B]



Thanks so much. Lets just say its in the thousands already, but how can we count what has been spent against what she has suffered. 
She goes to spend the day at the vets during the week, but we hope all this changes by next week and she can eat on her own better by then. She also still has the leg wrapped from the I.V's because the i.v. site got infected. She is a mess from top to bottom, but is all fixable, if she just starts eating and gaining weight. I think she will soon be doing both of those.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Was she an owner turn in, or a stray, or from a puppy mill? I can't seem to remember....I can't imagine anyone treating a dog that badly to be in her condition. It's so horrible.


----------



## kikiiniowa

Gosh she looks so so tiny! Thank you for the new pics and updates. I for one am very greatful for them. Lots of :wub: and lots of rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: still coming for little Hope.


----------



## mss

My best "get well wishes" for little Hope. She must be a tiny little thing--eating less than a quarter cup of food a day! It sounds like you and the vets are doing your utmost to help her. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily

Wonderful to see more improvement in Hope and that she's comfortable and well cared for. What a girl. :wub:


----------



## drclee

It's great to hear she's continuing to improve. :aktion033:


----------



## bellapuppy

She is looing better, God Bless her. AND you! You take such good care of these babies.


----------



## plenty pets 20

This was a great day for Hope. Her blood work (CBC) came back normal again and that was a great concern hoping it would stay normal. Hope is eating well and will be able to double her food intake starting dinner tonight. Her body is finally adjusting to having food in her stomach again and she has had no vomiting of diarrhea for over a week now. 
Heidi shares a story of Hope in her pen last night, making a small bark and when Heidi came to see what she was doing, Hope "SAT UP" on her little boney behind, askng to be let out. Then when she was laying on the couch with Heidi and the other to kids, Hope "SAT UP" begging for a potato chip. This just made me want to weep buckets for that girl. She most definately was somones cherished little girl at one time to learn sitting up and to ask to get out of the pen. She uses pee pads faithfully and knows about couchs and getting up and down off them. She isnt allowed to get up or down off the couch because her bones are far too fragile, but she wants to. Heidi is going to try and get a pic of this girl sitting up. I will share.


----------



## beckinwolf

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 27 2009, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823123


> This was a great day for Hope. Her blood work (CBC) came back normal again and that was a great concern hoping it would stay normal. Hope is eating well and will be able to double her food intake starting dinner tonight. Her body is finally adjusting to having food in her stomach again and she has had no vomiting of diarrhea for over a week now.
> Heidi shares a story of Hope in her pen last night, making a small bark and when Heidi came to see what she was doing, Hope "SAT UP" on her little boney behind, askng to be let out. Then when she was laying on the couch with Heidi and the other to kids, Hope "SAT UP" begging for a potato chip. This just made me want to weep buckets for that girl. She most definately was somones cherished little girl at one time to learn sitting up and to ask to get out of the pen. She uses pee pads faithfully and knows about couchs and getting up and down off them. She isnt allowed to get up or down off the couch because her bones are far too fragile, but she wants to. Heidi is going to try and get a pic of this girl sitting up. I will share.[/B]


Awww, poor little Hope. It's amazing that she still remembers those little things after having gone through so much. Her whole story just makes me :smcry: I can't wait to see her progress too, as she grows healthier and stronger.


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 27 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823123


> This was a great day for Hope. Her blood work (CBC) came back normal again and that was a great concern hoping it would stay normal. Hope is eating well and will be able to double her food intake starting dinner tonight. Her body is finally adjusting to having food in her stomach again and she has had no vomiting of diarrhea for over a week now.
> Heidi shares a story of Hope in her pen last night, making a small bark and when Heidi came to see what she was doing, Hope "SAT UP" on her little boney behind, askng to be let out. Then when she was laying on the couch with Heidi and the other to kids, Hope "SAT UP" begging for a potato chip. This just made me want to weep buckets for that girl. She most definately was somones cherished little girl at one time to learn sitting up and to ask to get out of the pen. She uses pee pads faithfully and knows about couchs and getting up and down off them. She isnt allowed to get up or down off the couch because her bones are far too fragile, but she wants to. Heidi is going to try and get a pic of this girl sitting up. I will share.[/B]


Truly, this just made my night. :heart: I've been thinking about precious Hope, and I can't explain how overjoyed I feel to learn that she is doing much, much better. :dancing banana: Thank you to everyone involved in helping this sweet little soul out. :heart: :heart: :heart: I will definitely continue to pray for her. Please continue to keep us updated. :biggrin:


----------



## triste

Bless her heart. Thank you so much for keeping us update!


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 27 2009, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823123


> This was a great day for Hope. Her blood work (CBC) came back normal again and that was a great concern hoping it would stay normal. Hope is eating well and will be able to double her food intake starting dinner tonight. Her body is finally adjusting to having food in her stomach again and she has had no vomiting of diarrhea for over a week now.
> Heidi shares a story of Hope in her pen last night, making a small bark and when Heidi came to see what she was doing, Hope "SAT UP" on her little boney behind, askng to be let out. Then when she was laying on the couch with Heidi and the other to kids, Hope "SAT UP" begging for a potato chip. This just made me want to weep buckets for that girl. She most definately was somones cherished little girl at one time to learn sitting up and to ask to get out of the pen. She uses pee pads faithfully and knows about couchs and getting up and down off them. She isnt allowed to get up or down off the couch because her bones are far too fragile, but she wants to. Heidi is going to try and get a pic of this girl sitting up. I will share.[/B]


Reading this just as I am leaving for work doesn't work well for the make up ... The tears of joy are causing me to have to re-do my face!!  

Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful update with us. I'm going off to work with the sweet vision of Hope in my head.


----------



## harrysmom

Thank you for sharing this update.... I'm so glad that she is such a fighter and that she continues to
improve.


----------



## jodublin

It's great she's continuing to improve. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 28 2009, 04:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823174


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 27 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823123





> This was a great day for Hope. Her blood work (CBC) came back normal again and that was a great concern hoping it would stay normal. Hope is eating well and will be able to double her food intake starting dinner tonight. Her body is finally adjusting to having food in her stomach again and she has had no vomiting of diarrhea for over a week now.
> Heidi shares a story of Hope in her pen last night, making a small bark and when Heidi came to see what she was doing, Hope "SAT UP" on her little boney behind, askng to be let out. Then when she was laying on the couch with Heidi and the other to kids, Hope "SAT UP" begging for a potato chip. This just made me want to weep buckets for that girl. She most definately was somones cherished little girl at one time to learn sitting up and to ask to get out of the pen. She uses pee pads faithfully and knows about couchs and getting up and down off them. She isnt allowed to get up or down off the couch because her bones are far too fragile, but she wants to. Heidi is going to try and get a pic of this girl sitting up. I will share.[/B]


Truly, this just made my night. :heart: I've been thinking about precious Hope, and I can't explain how overjoyed I feel to learn that she is doing much, much better. :dancing banana: Thank you to everyone involved in helping this sweet little soul out. :heart: :heart: :heart: I will definitely continue to pray for her. Please continue to keep us updated. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]
My sentiments exactly. She's amazing!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

This is wonderful, the BEST news! Hope, honey, we all love you and are so happy for you! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2

That is such good news. I hope our little girl makes a full recovery, and a wonderful forever home.


----------



## pammy4501

The last update made me cry! Happy tears.


----------



## LUCY N PETS

I am so happy hearing that she is doing so well. Like you said she must have been someones beloved pet at one time and her life had a dramatic change. Now thanks to you and all that has helped her she is again going through a dramatic change. Thank you to all of you that has made this possible. Just visualizing her sitting up is such a warm feeling in my heart and can't stop the tears that came but again these were happy tears. Way to go Hope. We all believe in you and know you are a fighter to find that forever loving home again.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I'm so happy Hope's becoming stronger, she's a little miracle girl, I'll be watching for a update and maybe some pictures


----------



## susie and sadie

Hope is such an amazing little girl. I know she is going to continue to improve with the wonderful care she's receiving. Continued prayers for this precious little one. :heart: rayer: :heart:


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Hope is looking too cute!! We are doing happy dances here :chili: :chili: :chili: 
It's so amazing that after all that she has been through, she still remembers her early training!! 
Keep eating & gaining strength little Hope, we love you!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20

Sending some pics as promised. Hope has actually gained 3oz. Yea!!! this is the first gain since all the surgeries. 
She will eat on her own most times, but still needs to be fed, if she is refusing. We dont want her thinking she can skip a meal. They have changed the meds to treat the giardia and some stomach meds to keep the tummy calm. All in all she is doing so much better. Thanks for all the prayers and love you have all sent her way. The pics speak for themselves


----------



## Starsmom

Happy she is making progress. She is so frail looking when she's side by side with another Malt. Keep going Hope!!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## debbie&max

Sending Hope and your family all our thoughts and best wishes
Lv Deb and Max xXx


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Oh, hooray, thanks for the update!!


----------



## 08chrissy08

I just can't even say how much it means to me that she is being so well taken care of and that she is on the mend. Everyone that has helped her, both in person and by sending money for her care, thank you. Thank you for having such wonderful loving hearts, thank you for taking the time to be there for her. Thank you for being who you are. Because of all your efforts, one more precious soul is on the mend.


----------



## drclee

I am so glad Hope is in good hands. She looks stronger and better each time you post new pics! arty:


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, the pictures are wonderful to behold!!!! Hope has been on my mind. Thank you so much for the photos!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Oh precious little Hope, you melt my heart, that third picture is just soo precious :wub: 

Lord thank you for touching this precious little miracle of Hope , may little Hope continue to eat and grow strong. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Awwwwww she looks very happy! :wub: :wub:


----------



## angel's mom

She's going to be okay. What a miracle!


----------



## lovesophie

She is absolutely precious. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: What a little darling. :tender: I just want to give that girl a million kisses. :heart: Thank you so much for the update. I think about Hope a lot, and it sure feels wonderful knowing that she is getting better. More prayers will be going out for Hope. :grouphug: Stay strong, baby girl!!


----------



## Maglily

Beautiful pictures! 
More prayers and good wishes for you Hope and everyone who is taking such good care of you. :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie

What a sweet little angel! :heart: She is really improving!


----------



## lovesophie

Just checking in on precious Hope. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

(((Continued prayers and support for this sweet girl))) rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## triste

been a few days..how's Hope?


----------



## pinkheadbaby

How is the little princess? I have been doing alot of soulsearching & I would like to give Hope a loving home if possible, but DH is not convinced. He is resistant to change. Of course, whatever is best for Hope is BEST. He consented but wasn't too sure about getting Cookie but now is in love!! :wub: We shall see.
Anyway, I sincerely have fallen in love with her & want her to have a wonderful life.


----------



## lovesophie

I'd love to know how Hope's doing, too.  I think about her often, and I just pray that she's getting better every single day. :heart:

I'll definitely be keeping her in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jodublin

hows hope today ?


----------



## plenty pets 20

Sorry that I havent updated. Hope is still a work in progress, good one day and then problems the next. She has gained a little weight now and is holding at 3lbs. She finished all her antibiotics and we were all so happy that her giardia was gone too. Another stool sample showed she now has coccidiosis, so she is back on an antibiotic for that. If you add up all of the health issues that Hope had and what she has been though I have no idea why she is even still alive. I hope and pray that this is the end to her medical ills and treatments and she can now finally just get on with gaining weight and enjoying life. I will send in another update and pic tomorrow. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Starsmom

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 8 2009, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827222


> Sorry that I havent updated. Hope is still a work in progress, good one day and then problems the next. She has gained a little weight now and is holding at 3lbs. She finished all her antibiotics and we were all so happy that her giardia was gone too. Another stool sample showed she now has coccidiosis, so she is back on an antibiotic for that. If you add up all of the health issues that Hope had and what she has been though I have no idea why she is even still alive. I hope and pray that this is the end to her medical ills and treatments and she can now finally just get on with gaining weight and enjoying life. I will send in another update and pic tomorrow. Hugs, Edie[/B]



Starved and riddled with a multiple diseases, I too think it's a miracle she is still breathing. She must know she is finally loved, so she continues to fight and hold on in hope. What a befitting name for her - Hope. Thank you to all involved in her continued rescue and recovery. :rockon:


----------



## plenty pets 20

It seems to be 3steps forward and two back with Hope and her health problems and eating. Hope went to a new foster home last night, having worn Heidi out with worry. Hope was diagnosed with giardia a few weeks ago and was treated for that and we so hoped this was the answer to all her failure to thrive problems. This past week-end her diarrhea returned and she has now been diagnosed with coccidiosis. She was started on the antibiotic to cure that, but had an allergic reaction to it and has now been taken off all meds other then the eye ointment for her eye lesion. My question to all of you on this list is, do any of you know of another solution to rid her of the coccidiosis that would be less harsh on her. Like an herbal remedy?? Hope is now with Bronwyne and we are trying to just let her be a dog and have time in the sun and on the grass, that she loves. She has spent so much time in cages in vet offices and it seems to be time to just give her good days for as long as she is with us. Doing our best to keep her going and prayers are needed again for this little old gal.


----------



## harrysmom

I'm glad that you're letting dear Hope have some time to be a dog.... and I will pray for her.
I hope that someone can help with a treatment that will work for her!!

rayer: rayer:


----------



## Starsmom

Check into this: [email protected]. and here http://www.wolfcreekranch.net/coccidia.htm 

I don't know anything about the companies or the treatment - just found these sites.

Continued rayer: rayer: for Hope.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

The wolfcreek ranch remedy looks pretty good. After she's done with it, a probiotic would be great for her, as well as some pureed veggies, maybe organic baby food.

Also Animal Essentials OL Immune Formula would be a good all around antimicrobial tonic for the poor baby.


http://www.cart4sites.com/Merchant2/mercha...egory_Code=Apaw


----------



## mss

This website says there is another medicine, besides sulfa-type antibiotics, named Ponazuril, that kills the protozoa. http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_ponazuril.html It sounds like to get small enough doses, it would have to be prepared by a compounding pharmacy. (My Maltese gets a couple of things from a compounding pharmacy for his cough.) 
That would be something a vet would have to prescribe. 

If she has diarrhea and dehydration, I wonder if there is something like the human medicines Lomotil and Immodium just to slow down the diarrhea. A kaolin and pectin type product might help, depending on how bad the diarrhea is. (There's one called Pet Pectillin--I got some a while ago but never used it.) Here's a link to a nextag search result, with several different brands. http://www.nextag.com/pet-pectin/stores-html 

Do NOT rely on human Kaopectate--it's not kaolin and pectin anymore, has not been for a long time, and contains things that probably aren't good for dogs, per one of my vets several years ago. 

Subcutaneous fluids can be done at home. (One of my dogs let me do that when she was very ill.)


----------



## plenty pets 20

Thanks for the good thoughts and suggestions. At this point we dont feel we can add any meds or holistic meds to Hopes diet. We are walking a very fine line with her and the fight to keep her with us. She just wants to be with her people, no matter who has her. Bronwyne and Heidi both say she comes up to their legs and scratches to be picked up and held. So Bronwyne is now keeping her close and in a front pack all day. She is being fed every half hour, a little and given pedialyte and then set down to drink water. She has another vet appt tomorrow to assess her condition. I received pics today that would totally break your heart to see. With her clothes off, the true devastation to her body is screaming at you. You can see her total scabula (shoulder blade) and ALL bones in her body outlined with skin. Broke my heart to see.
Please keep the prayers going for this girl. She still wants to be with us and we still want to do all we can to help her.


----------



## lovesophie

I'm so sad to read that Hope is now battling yet another ailment. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: For how long has Hope been on antibiotics? 

I want to suggest looking into mother nature's antibiotics, such as unrefined coconut oil and oil of oregano.

Here is an excerpt on an article regarding EVCO:

"Coconut oil may provide an effective defense against many troublesome parasites including giardia. Like bacteria and fungi, giardia can't stand up against MCFA found in coconut oil. Research has confirmed the effectiveness of MCFA in destroying giardia and possibly other protozoa.5,6,7 By using coconut oil and other coconut products every day, you may be able to destroy giardia before it can establish a toehold. In so doing you also eliminate the possibility of developing food allergies, chronic fatigue, and other related symptoms. If you're currently troubled with these conditions, coconut oil used liberally with meals may provide a source of relief. Because MCFA are quickly absorbed by the tissues and converted into energy it seems logical that those suffering from chronic fatigue would gain a great deal of benefit. Foods prepared with coconut oil, or even fresh coconut make a great energy booster.

Another possible use for coconut is for the removal of intestinal worms. In India it has been used to get rid of tapeworms. In one study it was reported that treatment with dried coconut, followed by magnesium sulfate (a laxative), caused ninety percent parasite expulsion after twelve hours.8 The authors of some pet books apparently have had success with coconut and recommend feeding animals ground coconut as a means to expel intestinal parasites. In India coconut oil is rubbed into the scalp as a treatment to remove head lice.

Tapeworms, lice, giardia, candida, bacteria, viruses, and germs of all sorts can be eliminated or at least held in check with coconut oil. For infections and intestinal complaints it seems like coconut oil is one of the best natural medicines you can use."

Source

Oil of oregano has also been shown to be highly effective against intestinal parasites. 

I'm really bummed out about this last update, but I will continue to pray for this special girl. rayer: rayer: rayer: Thank you for the update.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Yes, I agree about adding coconut oil to her diet. It isn't an herb, just a food. And colostrum would be another great thing to add to her diet to build her immune system. PM me if you'd like further details. I'd be glad to get some for her and send it.


----------



## pinkheadbaby

It's so good that Hope has experienced such incredible love & care after all her ordeals. Thank you all for all that you do. :ThankYou: 
Hope that the next visit to the vet goes well. 
It sounds to me that all of the suggestions are good ones, especially the coconut oil & the colostrum. I have cared for many immune compromised children who were given colostrum & it did help to boost them up & let their own immune systems get stronger & take over. You can mix it with anything. Is she already on that powdered puppy milk?
I can't even imagine the cost of all this so far so within the next 2 days I'm going to send another check. I know that every bit helps. I wish I was in California so I could help with all her care.
We are praying hard that Hope beats all these challenges & sticks around to get many tummy rubs rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Hope had her appt with the vet yesterday and has been taken off all meds now. We are just trying to get her to eat and to hold it all down and not have diarrhea. She seems in good spirits though despite her emaciated body. Bronwyne is feeding her every 20min to half hour, just a little food on a finger to get her to eat, she is also getting goat yogurt to help the stomach, We also found out that Hope LOVES kibble of all things. LOL So we are getting her some puppy kibble and hope that stays down. Funny how everyone is fixing great food for her and what does she go for, Kibble. LOL 
The vet does not want us to start any vitamin or probiotics or high caloric supplements just yet. 
A couple of new pics of our girl. Hugs,Edie


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Oh she is really so precious :wub:


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, thanks so much for the update. I think of her a lot! I even dreamed about her a couple nights ago!


----------



## bellapuppy

Oh, she is so precious. I do hope she starts to eat more and gains weight.


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 11 2009, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828581


> Oh, thanks so much for the update. I think of her a lot! I even dreamed about her a couple nights ago![/B]


This girl is comsuming most of my waking thoughts. LOL and wakes me up at night worrying too. I have some new ideas on getting weight on her. Just dont want to upset her tummy and have any set backs. I think we all want her to gain weigh fast and that just isnt going to happen.


----------



## 08chrissy08

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 12 2009, 10:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828844


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 11 2009, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828581





> Oh, thanks so much for the update. I think of her a lot! I even dreamed about her a couple nights ago![/B]


This girl is comsuming most of my waking thoughts. LOL and wakes me up at night worrying too. I have some new ideas on getting weight on her. Just dont want to upset her tummy and have any set backs. I think we all want her to gain weigh fast and that just isnt going to happen.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Those pictures make me want to smile and cry at the same time. She looks content laying there in the sun, all warm and at home, but my god she's thin. It's just heartbreaking to think about how she got into this condition. I think about her all the time. I'm still praying and I won't ever stop the prayers for this precious girl.


----------



## mss

Have you tried Gerber rice baby cereal? You can make up a little at a time with hot tap water. It is very digestible and it is fortfied so I think it is better than plain rice. 

A friend of mine, a nurse who has a small dog with pancreatitis, recommended that to me for one of my dogs. It can be fed with a syringe of necessary.


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (mss @ Sep 12 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828923


> Have you tried Gerber rice baby cereal? You can make up a little at a time with hot tap water. It is very digestible and it is fortfied so I think it is better than plain rice.
> 
> A friend of mine, a nurse who has a small dog with pancreatitis, recommended that to me for one of my dogs. It can be fed with a syringe of necessary.[/B]



Thanks for the suggestions. The past few days she is keeping the pureed boiled chicken breast, brown rice and carrots down and hasnt pooped for a day or two now. Hoping that is a good sign as long as it doesnt go on too long. Her whole digestive system is just a total mess from the prolonged starvation, so this isnt going to be a quick fix I am afraid. Bron is still syringing the food in, when she wont eat.


----------



## mss

That sounds yummy.  Sweet little Hope, we are all pulling for you--and for the humans who are doing their utmost for you. {{{{Hope and her caretakers}}}}


----------



## makettle29

Her skin looks nice and pink in that photo :thumbsup: 

prayers for her and for you from mary anna, athena and herk


----------



## bonniesmom

Oh, that poor little girl - she must have a real desire to live despite all she's been through. This last update sounded good and I so hope she
continues in the right direction, however long it takes. She must know how many people truly care about her. We love you, Hope, and want you
to get well and strong! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hope we are thinking about you!!!!!


----------



## lovesophie

Gosh, all I've been wanting to do is sign onto SM and read of updates on Hope. 

I've said this before, but Hope is truly a special girl, and she has really, really 

affected me. I can honestly say that she is my favorite, and this is coming from

someone who believes that all rescues are special. :heart: All I want is to see her be 

healthy and live the life she deserves. 

(((Continued prayers for Hope)))


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Has Hope been eating & drinking? rayer: rayer: I think about her so many times a day. :wub: :wub:


----------



## angel's mom

Wondering about an update on Miss Hope. rayer:


----------



## plenty pets 20

update 9-17-09

I hate to over post on a subject, so waited till Hope's vet appointment today. Hope started eating on her own two days ago. She is eating canned "Chicken Soup, puppy variety" and is loving it. We have to still force feed her the pureed chicken and rice until her system adjusts to the richer food. What a joy to hear that she is eating and wanting more all the time. Her stomach is finally telling her that it wants food. She has gained two ounces and that may not seem like much but it has been a hard struggle to get that on and we are delighted. She is a total character and wants to be free and not caged and changes beds all the time and sleeps with whoever she wants to of Browyne's other kids. Hope loves the grass outside and is mostly potty trained (mostly) and will use the pee pads. Surprising everyone at how smart she is and seems to have no psycological effects from the starvation and dehydration that she suffered. Many dogs will have brain damage from these prolonged issues. The vet says she will "make it" and a surprise to them, but not all of us that have been praying for this little one. Blessing to all that have contributed to her care and sent so much love to her. Hugs,Edie


----------



## angel's mom

What a happy, happy update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank the good Lord for the blessing.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

:chili: :chili: :chili: :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## LUCY N PETS

I have been reading such sad stories and going through sad and hard times myself, but I was sooo happy to finally see that our little Hope is coming around. Bless you sweetie, we have all been rooting and praying for you. Keep up the good work. Thank you everyone who is going through all this with her and all your sleep deprived and loving hearts you are the angels that have kept her going.


----------



## kikiiniowa

I just saw this wonderful news! Thank you for the update and for helping Hope. This just made my night! Keep it up little Hope. You are so special. :wub:


----------



## maggieh

Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Starsmom

Oh happy, happy news - And the doc says she's going to make it - :chili: :dancing banana: :sHa_banana:


----------



## k/c mom

Ohhhhh, this is GREAT news!!!! I'm soooooo happy to hear this. :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili:


----------



## Snowbody

Yahoo :dothewave: We knew she was going to make it. Too many aunts praying for her. Thanks too for the lovely thank you note. Got it last night after a long day at work and it made me smile.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Praise God


----------



## mpappie

wonderful news :clap:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

This is AMAZING news and I am so happy to hear that she appears to have no long term effects from all that she suffered.


----------



## 08chrissy08

I am SO HAPPY to hear this!!! Hope is such a fighter, she is an inspiration. I just can't thank all of the people that have helped her enough. She has fought hard to stay with us, this girl deserves all the pampering life has to offer. I'm so glad she is going to get it!


----------



## Maglily

Wonderful news!!!! I'm so happy for her !


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

This is just *AWESOME* news! :smootch: :smootch: :smootch: to you, Bronwyne and especially Hope!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mss

Oh, how wonderful! :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom

What wonderful news!! :chili: :chili: :chili: I know this is happening because of all the love, care and attention that have been showered on her
AND by Hope's own sheer determination to live. Hope, you go girl!! We love you and want you to have the good life you so deserve! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom

I am so proud of our very own Hope, Edie, and Bronwyne. :grouphug: 

Hope's will to live is beyond amazing. This little girl flippin' rocks!! :rockon: 

So yep, YOU GO GIRLFRIEND!!! arty: 

I would like to add how much I love the above three ladies ~ :grouphug:


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Great news!! Hope really does ROCK!!!
Sending many blessings & :grouphug: :grouphug: to Edie & Bronwyne & Heidi plus everyone @ the animal hospital & vets office. 
Thank you for the the thank you card. It was so sweet of you but I don't know how you found the time!


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 17 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831040


> update 9-17-09
> 
> I hate to over post on a subject, so waited till Hope's vet appointment today. Hope started eating on her own two days ago. She is eating canned "Chicken Soup, puppy variety" and is loving it. We have to still force feed her the pureed chicken and rice until her system adjusts to the richer food. What a joy to hear that she is eating and wanting more all the time. Her stomach is finally telling her that it wants food. She has gained two ounces and that may not seem like much but it has been a hard struggle to get that on and we are delighted. She is a total character and wants to be free and not caged and changes beds all the time and sleeps with whoever she wants to of Browyne's other kids. Hope loves the grass outside and is mostly potty trained (mostly) and will use the pee pads. Surprising everyone at how smart she is and seems to have no psycological effects from the starvation and dehydration that she suffered. Many dogs will have brain damage from these prolonged issues. The vet says she will "make it" and a surprise to them, but not all of us that have been praying for this little one. Blessing to all that have contributed to her care and sent so much love to her. Hugs,Edie[/B]


Thank you so much for this update. It has really made my day!!! :dancing banana:

(((Continued prayers for this sweet little girl))) :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## bellapuppy

So happy to hear this!


----------



## cuevasfam

What wonderful news to come across.... :celebrate - fireworks: 

God is so Good! rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

What a wonderful last update. :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: Go Hope!! What a remarkable, sweet little girl Hope is. God bless you all for the care & love you have given her. Keep going Hope sweetie. You can do it. Thanks for the updates Edie.


----------



## angel's mom

Edie, I don't believe it is even possible to "over post" regarding Hope. It'll be such a relief when it comes to the time when there is nothing new to report because she is doing so well. In the meantime, we will keep Hope in our thoughts and prayers and keep watching for updates. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team

So we will continue to have "Hope" in the world. What could possibly be better than that? :biggrin: 

I am so looking forward to watching her progress, thanks for letting us into her world.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I know it's only been a few days, but is Hope doing okay? I've had her on my mind today.


----------



## plenty pets 20

I was trying to wait to get an update pic of Hope, but will just send that later when we get it. Hope has had some more up and down days this week. She has had another bout of diarrhea, probably from the coccidiosis. Bron is trying to get another stool sample into the vet to check it. We want to try a new drug for coccidiosis, that I was told a number of AMA breeders are using with good results. Its name is Ponazuril and it is a paste wormer, but needs to be made as a compound for dogs. It is supposed to kill the cocci outright with just 2 doses. We are of course worried about giving Hope any meds at this point, so are just wanting to have it on hand to use if she cant fight this off herself. She did loose an ounce, but hope that was just fluid weight and will be gained again fast. Bron still has to force feed her at various times, so she doesnt miss a meal.
I am also looking for a heated bed for Hope for this winter. Do any of you use such a thing or know of what we could use?? She still has no fat and I worry she will not be warm enough even with clothes on when the weather gets very cold. 
Any ideas?? Hugs,Edie


----------



## 08chrissy08

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 25 2009, 04:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833749


> I know it's only been a few days, but is Hope doing okay? I've had her on my mind today.[/B]


Yeah, I think about her a lot too. Is she still on the mend? This little girl is such an inspiration.


----------



## 08chrissy08

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 25 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833754


> I was trying to wait to get an update pic of Hope, but will just send that later when we get it. Hope has had some more up and down days this week. She has had another bout of diarrhea, probably from the coccidiosis. Bron is trying to get another stool sample into the vet to check it. We want to try a new drug for coccidiosis, that I was told a number of AMA breeders are using with good results. Its name is Ponazuril and it is a paste wormer, but needs to be made as a compound for dogs. It is supposed to kill the cocci outright with just 2 doses. We are of course worried about giving Hope any meds at this point, so are just wanting to have it on hand to use if she cant fight this off herself. She did loose an ounce, but hope that was just fluid weight and will be gained again fast. Bron still has to force feed her at various times, so she doesnt miss a meal.
> I am also looking for a heated bed for Hope for this winter. Do any of you use such a thing or know of what we could use?? She still has no fat and I worry she will not be warm enough even with clothes on when the weather gets very cold.
> Any ideas?? Hugs,Edie[/B]



My Pixie had a bout of coccidia and my breeder had me take Pixie to her vet where they had the Ponazuril. It was amazing how fast it worked and I never had an issue with relapse either. It was a big relief to me to give her that too as it was such a small amount to give as opposed to other drugs that had to be given for weeks. I hope that it works that well for Hope!


----------



## bellapuppy

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 25 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833754


> I was trying to wait to get an update pic of Hope, but will just send that later when we get it. Hope has had some more up and down days this week. She has had another bout of diarrhea, probably from the coccidiosis. Bron is trying to get another stool sample into the vet to check it. We want to try a new drug for coccidiosis, that I was told a number of AMA breeders are using with good results. Its name is Ponazuril and it is a paste wormer, but needs to be made as a compound for dogs. It is supposed to kill the cocci outright with just 2 doses. We are of course worried about giving Hope any meds at this point, so are just wanting to have it on hand to use if she cant fight this off herself. She did loose an ounce, but hope that was just fluid weight and will be gained again fast. Bron still has to force feed her at various times, so she doesnt miss a meal.
> I am also looking for a heated bed for Hope for this winter. Do any of you use such a thing or know of what we could use?? She still has no fat and I worry she will not be warm enough even with clothes on when the weather gets very cold.
> Any ideas?? Hugs,Edie[/B]


The best kind of heat according to my babies is momma body heat. Put her in bed with you. She wil be snuggy warm.


----------



## maggieh

Regarding the bed - Fosters and Smith has some and when I was in Petsmart a few days ago they had some as well.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Sep 25 2009, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833782


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 25 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833754





> I was trying to wait to get an update pic of Hope, but will just send that later when we get it. Hope has had some more up and down days this week. She has had another bout of diarrhea, probably from the coccidiosis. Bron is trying to get another stool sample into the vet to check it. We want to try a new drug for coccidiosis, that I was told a number of AMA breeders are using with good results. Its name is Ponazuril and it is a paste wormer, but needs to be made as a compound for dogs. It is supposed to kill the cocci outright with just 2 doses. We are of course worried about giving Hope any meds at this point, so are just wanting to have it on hand to use if she cant fight this off herself. She did loose an ounce, but hope that was just fluid weight and will be gained again fast. Bron still has to force feed her at various times, so she doesnt miss a meal.
> I am also looking for a heated bed for Hope for this winter. Do any of you use such a thing or know of what we could use?? She still has no fat and I worry she will not be warm enough even with clothes on when the weather gets very cold.
> Any ideas?? Hugs,Edie[/B]


The best kind of heat according to my babies is momma body heat. Put her in bed with you. She wil be snuggy warm.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Put a heating pad under a pad or pillow in a doggie bed.


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (maggieh @ Sep 25 2009, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833805


> Regarding the bed - Fosters and Smith has some and when I was in Petsmart a few days ago they had some as well.[/B]




Thanks, I will check out Fosters and Smith. I am so far off the grid that a Petsmart is 4hours away. LOL Everyone is afraid to include this girl in bed with them. She is so fragile and boney, so for now and until we can get some weight on her, she needs her own warm bed.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 26 2009, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833965


> QUOTE (maggieh @ Sep 25 2009, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833805





> Regarding the bed - Fosters and Smith has some and when I was in Petsmart a few days ago they had some as well.[/B]




Thanks, I will check out Fosters and Smith. I am so far off the grid that a Petsmart is 4hours away. LOL Everyone is afraid to include this girl in bed with them. She is so fragile and boney, so for now and until we can get some weight on her, she needs her own warm bed.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here are a couple of links I found. Even a heated cat bed would be fine for little Hope in size. I've never ordered from either of these so I know nothing about them. I've seen heated beds in lots of other sites but I think these are probably more reasonable priced.
http://www.idogbeds.com/dog-beds/heated-do...s&tid=exact

http://cozywinters.com/pets/?source=go&amp...CFRBM5Qodkkv88Q


----------



## LUCY N PETS

Check out all these ways of keeping the furbabies warm they have many different options. Some are marked down quite a bit. Hope this helps and also still saying prayers for our little Hope

http://www.dog.com/clearance/beds-and-crates/830/


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 25 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833754


> I was trying to wait to get an update pic of Hope, but will just send that later when we get it. Hope has had some more up and down days this week. She has had another bout of diarrhea, probably from the coccidiosis. Bron is trying to get another stool sample into the vet to check it. We want to try a new drug for coccidiosis, that I was told a number of AMA breeders are using with good results. Its name is Ponazuril and it is a paste wormer, but needs to be made as a compound for dogs. It is supposed to kill the cocci outright with just 2 doses. We are of course worried about giving Hope any meds at this point, so are just wanting to have it on hand to use if she cant fight this off herself. She did loose an ounce, but hope that was just fluid weight and will be gained again fast. Bron still has to force feed her at various times, so she doesnt miss a meal.
> I am also looking for a heated bed for Hope for this winter. Do any of you use such a thing or know of what we could use?? She still has no fat and I worry she will not be warm enough even with clothes on when the weather gets very cold.
> Any ideas?? Hugs,Edie[/B]


Is Ponazuril an antibiotic? What about supplementing her diet with small amounts of unrefined coconut oil? It can kill intestinal worms/parasites. Not only that, but it boasts a wealth of other health benefits, such as increasing immunity, aiding in digestion, improving bone strength, etc. I feel it's definitely worth it to look into this amazing oil.

Please let me know if you'd like for me to send some unrefined coconut oil, as I'd be more than happy to do so.

rayer: rayer: rayer: I will continue to keep this sweet, most precious girl in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Sep 26 2009, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834003


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 25 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833754





> I was trying to wait to get an update pic of Hope, but will just send that later when we get it. Hope has had some more up and down days this week. She has had another bout of diarrhea, probably from the coccidiosis. Bron is trying to get another stool sample into the vet to check it. We want to try a new drug for coccidiosis, that I was told a number of AMA breeders are using with good results. Its name is Ponazuril and it is a paste wormer, but needs to be made as a compound for dogs. It is supposed to kill the cocci outright with just 2 doses. We are of course worried about giving Hope any meds at this point, so are just wanting to have it on hand to use if she cant fight this off herself. She did loose an ounce, but hope that was just fluid weight and will be gained again fast. Bron still has to force feed her at various times, so she doesnt miss a meal.
> I am also looking for a heated bed for Hope for this winter. Do any of you use such a thing or know of what we could use?? She still has no fat and I worry she will not be warm enough even with clothes on when the weather gets very cold.
> Any ideas?? Hugs,Edie[/B]


Is Ponazuril an antibiotic? What about supplementing her diet with small amounts of unrefined coconut oil? It can kill intestinal worms/parasites. Not only that, but it boasts a wealth of other health benefits, such as increasing immunity, aiding in digestion, improving bone strength, etc. I feel it's definitely worth it to look into this amazing oil.

Please let me know if you'd like for me to send some unrefined coconut oil, as I'd be more than happy to do so.

rayer: rayer: rayer: I will continue to keep this sweet, most precious girl in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ponazuril is a paste wormer that is actually used for horses and it kills the cocci instead of just breaking the breeding cycle like the Albon does. You only need two doses of the paste also, versus the 10 day's on the Albon.
I have never heard of the refined coconut oil but it certainly sounds like it would be something that would be good for her. I would be willing to give it a try.


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Sep 26 2009, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833968


> Check out all these ways of keeping the furbabies warm they have many different options. Some are marked down quite a bit. Hope this helps and also still saying prayers for our little Hope
> 
> http://www.dog.com/clearance/beds-and-crates/830/[/B]



Thanks for the links, I am checking them out and then will look at Fosters and Smith too. Looks like some good prices with the beds on sale.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 26 2009, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834010


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Sep 26 2009, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834003





> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 25 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833754





> I was trying to wait to get an update pic of Hope, but will just send that later when we get it. Hope has had some more up and down days this week. She has had another bout of diarrhea, probably from the coccidiosis. Bron is trying to get another stool sample into the vet to check it. We want to try a new drug for coccidiosis, that I was told a number of AMA breeders are using with good results. Its name is Ponazuril and it is a paste wormer, but needs to be made as a compound for dogs. It is supposed to kill the cocci outright with just 2 doses. We are of course worried about giving Hope any meds at this point, so are just wanting to have it on hand to use if she cant fight this off herself. She did loose an ounce, but hope that was just fluid weight and will be gained again fast. Bron still has to force feed her at various times, so she doesnt miss a meal.
> I am also looking for a heated bed for Hope for this winter. Do any of you use such a thing or know of what we could use?? She still has no fat and I worry she will not be warm enough even with clothes on when the weather gets very cold.
> Any ideas?? Hugs,Edie[/B]


Is Ponazuril an antibiotic? What about supplementing her diet with small amounts of unrefined coconut oil? It can kill intestinal worms/parasites. Not only that, but it boasts a wealth of other health benefits, such as increasing immunity, aiding in digestion, improving bone strength, etc. I feel it's definitely worth it to look into this amazing oil.

Please let me know if you'd like for me to send some unrefined coconut oil, as I'd be more than happy to do so.

rayer: rayer: rayer: I will continue to keep this sweet, most precious girl in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ponazuril is a paste wormer that is actually used for horses and it kills the cocci instead of just breaking the breeding cycle like the Albon does. You only need two doses of the paste also, versus the 10 day's on the Albon.
I have never heard of the refined coconut oil but it certainly sounds like it would be something that would be good for her. I would be willing to give it a try. 



[/B][/QUOTE]

Yay! Coconut oil is the best! Nikki gets it every day now. Colostrum, too would be good.


----------



## mss

I got a Snuggle Safe heating disc with flannel cover and ended up taking it over for myself for my feet. I love it! So do the dogs, who just pile up around my feet. 

You can buy them on line, but do some shopping because there can be quite a difference in price, depending on the website.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I would be glad to send some Colostrum for Hope. 

Here's a short article about it. 

http://www.thewholedog.org/id47.html

Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 27 2009, 03:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834242


> I would be glad to send some Colostrum for Hope.
> 
> Here's a short article about it.
> 
> http://www.thewholedog.org/id47.html
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks![/B]


 I would be happy to give it a try also. This little girl has a long way to go and anything that might help would be great. Is it in a powder form?? Since she is only 3 lbs, she sure wont need much of it at a time.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 27 2009, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834326


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 27 2009, 03:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834242





> I would be glad to send some Colostrum for Hope.
> 
> Here's a short article about it.
> 
> http://www.thewholedog.org/id47.html
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks![/B]


 I would be happy to give it a try also. This little girl has a long way to go and anything that might help would be great. Is it in a powder form?? Since she is only 3 lbs, she sure wont need much of it at a time.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great! I'll send you the same brand that I buy from vitacost.com. It's in powder form, and I mix it right into Nikki's food. She loves it. Hope will only need about 1/4 teaspoon a day.

It's on it's way to you from vitacost via UPS 2nd day air.


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 27 2009, 10:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834328


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 27 2009, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834326





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 27 2009, 03:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834242





> I would be glad to send some Colostrum for Hope.
> 
> Here's a short article about it.
> 
> http://www.thewholedog.org/id47.html
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks![/B]


 I would be happy to give it a try also. This little girl has a long way to go and anything that might help would be great. Is it in a powder form?? Since she is only 3 lbs, she sure wont need much of it at a time.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great! I'll send you the same brand that I buy from vitacost.com. It's in powder form, and I mix it right into Nikki's food. She loves it. Hope will only need about 1/4 teaspoon a day.

It's on it's way to you from vitacost via UPS 2nd day air.


[/B][/QUOTE]Wow, thats fast. Thanks so much.


----------



## KAG

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 27 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834328


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 27 2009, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834326





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 27 2009, 03:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834242





> I would be glad to send some Colostrum for Hope.
> 
> Here's a short article about it.
> 
> http://www.thewholedog.org/id47.html
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks![/B]


 I would be happy to give it a try also. This little girl has a long way to go and anything that might help would be great. Is it in a powder form?? Since she is only 3 lbs, she sure wont need much of it at a time.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great! I'll send you the same brand that I buy from vitacost.com. It's in powder form, and I mix it right into Nikki's food. She loves it. Hope will only need about 1/4 teaspoon a day.

It's on it's way to you from vitacost via UPS 2nd day air.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Such a nice thing to do, Suzan. You're a sweetheart.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## plenty pets 20

Just a quick update. Hope was weighed at the vets today and is 3lbs. 5 oz's. Yippee !! Hard earned (5) ounces, but we hope this is a start to a good weight gain.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Praise the Lord, come on precious gir :wub: l your going to be 4lbs before you know it


----------



## Nikki's Mom

:chili: Yay!


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 27 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834328


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 27 2009, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834326





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 27 2009, 03:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834242





> I would be glad to send some Colostrum for Hope.
> 
> Here's a short article about it.
> 
> http://www.thewholedog.org/id47.html
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks![/B]


 I would be happy to give it a try also. This little girl has a long way to go and anything that might help would be great. Is it in a powder form?? Since she is only 3 lbs, she sure wont need much of it at a time.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great! I'll send you the same brand that I buy from vitacost.com. It's in powder form, and I mix it right into Nikki's food. She loves it. Hope will only need about 1/4 teaspoon a day.

It's on it's way to you from vitacost via UPS 2nd day air.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, that was so nice of you, Suzan!!!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mss

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 29 2009, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835209


> Just a quick update. Hope was weighed at the vets today and is 3lbs. 5 oz's. Yippee !! Hard earned (5) ounces, but we hope this is a start to a good weight gain.[/B]


What wonderful news! :biggrin: All the love, care and good home cooking is helping this precious girl along her path to wellness. :wub:


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 29 2009, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835209


> Just a quick update. Hope was weighed at the vets today and is 3lbs. 5 oz's. Yippee !! Hard earned (5) ounces, but we hope this is a start to a good weight gain.[/B]


Yahoo! :dancing banana: I can't wait until Hope is with you!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20

Thanks to Suzan and Sarah for sending the coconut oil and colostrum. I got them both yesterday and that is record time for this part of the country. The Pony Express was really fast. LOL Thanks to all the ladies on this group that have been so very supportive of Hope with love and donations. We couldnt have gotten her this far without it. Bron says she is becoming a happy girl and I hope once she is settled in with my crew that she will continue to blossum and grow fat like the rest of mine. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody

Did anyone notice in the rules of The Animal Rescue Site Vote for Your Favorite Shelter contest (or whatever it's called) that there's money that could be awarded to a shelter for a touching story? Here's what it says: 
_*Most Touching Story Prize: These prizes will be awarded to two stories submitted to The Animal Rescue Site. To be eligible, stories must be submitted by a representative of an eligible Petfinder Shelter member organization, and include a photo, the name of the shelter, and the location of the shelter. Winners are determined soley by The Animal Rescue Site_. 
I was thinking that Hope's story and pictures would be great for this. We all thought she'd make a great poster Maltese for Rescue. It's more work than the voting and is listed below the popularity awards so maybe you'd have a shot at it


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Sep 30 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835602


> Did anyone notice in the rules of The Animal Rescue Site Vote for Your Favorite Shelter contest (or whatever it's called) that there's money that could be awarded to a shelter for a touching story? Here's what it says:
> _*Most Touching Story Prize: These prizes will be awarded to two stories submitted to The Animal Rescue Site. To be eligible, stories must be submitted by a representative of an eligible Petfinder Shelter member organization, and include a photo, the name of the shelter, and the location of the shelter. Winners are determined soley by The Animal Rescue Site_.
> I was thinking that Hope's story and pictures would be great for this. We all thought she'd make a great poster Maltese for Rescue. It's more work than the voting and is listed below the popularity awards so maybe you'd have a shot at it[/B]



I looked for it this morning and didnt see it, but will look better when I have the time and try to get her story on there too. Will see if Bron can do it, since she is a writer by profession. Thanks for the heads up. Hugs,Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20

I have some new pics of Hope and she is doing so much better. Deb is going to put in Bron's post after I put the pics in, since I dont know how to "paste". LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom

Email from Bronwyne, to Edie:

Edie,

>

> Hope had a very good day today. She ate all her meals by herself. She

> pooped around midday and so I collected a sample. The first poops were 

> good

> ...then a little ice cream, but no liquid and she was not in any discomfit

> and wanted to eat straight after. I took the sample to Laurel Pet 

> Hospital.

> I think she has turned a corner but I'm not getting too far ahead of 

> myself.

> At the moment she is stretched out beside my dog Monkey in the donut 

> bed --

> so cute. She loves lounging with the other dogs and being included. 

> Bless

> her skinny little legs.

>

> Bron

>


----------



## Nikki's Mom

:ThankYou: Thanks for the update! Yippee!!


----------



## makettle29

:Happy_Dance: :aktion033: 



mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Oct 1 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835736


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Sep 30 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835602





> Did anyone notice in the rules of The Animal Rescue Site Vote for Your Favorite Shelter contest (or whatever it's called) that there's money that could be awarded to a shelter for a touching story? Here's what it says:
> _*Most Touching Story Prize: These prizes will be awarded to two stories submitted to The Animal Rescue Site. To be eligible, stories must be submitted by a representative of an eligible Petfinder Shelter member organization, and include a photo, the name of the shelter, and the location of the shelter. Winners are determined soley by The Animal Rescue Site_.
> I was thinking that Hope's story and pictures would be great for this. We all thought she'd make a great poster Maltese for Rescue. It's more work than the voting and is listed below the popularity awards so maybe you'd have a shot at it[/B]



I looked for it this morning and didnt see it, but will look better when I have the time and try to get her story on there too. Will see if Bron can do it, since she is a writer by profession. Thanks for the heads up. Hugs,Edie
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hi Edie -- it's on the page that you click on to tell you about the shelter contest after you click to give food. It's towards the bottom of the page under the contest prizes. Hope you find it. :sLo_grouphug3: Sue


----------



## k/c mom

I'm so glad to hear the good reports. She looks a lot better to me... And I think purple is her color!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

She looks so beautiful!!!! I will continue to hope and pray that this special little girl makes a full recovery!


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Oct 1 2009, 08:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835761


> I have some new pics of Hope and she is doing so much better. Deb is going to put in Bron's post after I put the pics in, since I dont know how to "paste". LOL[/B]


Oh, look at her. :wub: :wub: :wub: How precious is she? :tender:

I absolutely adore this girl. Please let us know when she's in your care, Edie. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:

And thank YOU and all the ladies involved in helping this sweet baby out.


----------



## dkolack

Thank you Thank you for the pictures - she looks so much better!!

:wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20

This will be a busy week for me, so thinking I will post what up coming events will be for Hope and a few other rescues.
I will be flying to Los Angeles on thursday morning to stay the night with Bron and then drive home with a friend of mine who is visiting her brother there. I will be bringing Hope and another old rescue boy home with me. Hope is doing so well and I hope she is able to tolerate the long drive (sitting on my lap). I will also be bringing a 15y.o Maltese male back and a friend of mine is going to take him. He was abandoned at a vet clinic (the same one Hope was in the first month) and the vets and staff have been caring for him, hoping someone would take him and give him a happy life for the time he has left. Bron picked him up on Saturday and Hope seemed to remember him, he was in the cage next to her the whole time she was there. This old boy has been kept in that pen since July and his family wanted him pts because they now have small children. His name is Dylan. Will share pics of both Hope and Dylan, when I get them back home.
Deb will also have NEWS this coming week-end, but I will leave you all in suspense and let her tell the story. LOL 
Hope continues to improve and gain weight. We wouldnt be moving her to my home except Bron has two other special needs dogs and needs to focus on getting D/J/Sol's eyes taken care of. She will be taking D.J. to U.C. Davis for his eye surgery very soon. 
Wish I knew how to post this as an updateUpdate on Hope and more


----------



## lovesophie

Thank you, Edie, for the update. :grouphug:

I hope you, Hope, and Dylan have a safe trip. I cannot wait to see new pics. :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team

You guys leave me speechless. The selfless work you do for these helpless little lives is priceless.

I love you.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 5 2009, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836957


> You guys leave me speechless. The selfless work you do for these helpless little lives is priceless.
> 
> I love you.[/B]


 :amen:


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Oct 5 2009, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836917


> This will be a busy week for me, so thinking I will post what up coming events will be for Hope and a few other rescues.
> I will be flying to Los Angeles on thursday morning to stay the night with Bron and then drive home with a friend of mine who is visiting her brother there. I will be bringing Hope and another old rescue boy home with me. Hope is doing so well and I hope she is able to tolerate the long drive (sitting on my lap). I will also be bringing a 15y.o Maltese male back and a friend of mine is going to take him. He was abandoned at a vet clinic (the same one Hope was in the first month) and the vets and staff have been caring for him, hoping someone would take him and give him a happy life for the time he has left. Bron picked him up on Saturday and Hope seemed to remember him, he was in the cage next to her the whole time she was there. This old boy has been kept in that pen since July and his family wanted him pts because they now have small children. His name is Dylan. Will share pics of both Hope and Dylan, when I get them back home.
> Deb will also have NEWS this coming week-end, but I will leave you all in suspense and let her tell the story. LOL
> Hope continues to improve and gain weight. We wouldnt be moving her to my home except Bron has two other special needs dogs and needs to focus on getting D/J/Sol's eyes taken care of. She will be taking D.J. to U.C. Davis for his eye surgery very soon.
> Wish I knew how to post this as an updateUpdate on Hope and more[/B]


Oh, what a great update!!! You guys are angels on earth for sure! :heart:

I updated your thread title. I think that is what you were asking. To do it just go to your first post and click on Edit. From there it will let you edit your title, also. This is for SMC members. Non-members cannot edit titles.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Godspeed you on your trip to pick up 2 precious fluffs!! 

Can't wait to read updates when you get Hope and Dylan home!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

your one special lady, I am so looking forward to seeing more pictures of Hope and hearing about our miracle girl. Have a safe trip


----------



## drclee

Thank you so much for all that you ladies do! :tender: I truly admire your selflessness and devotion to our malt babies! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Well, I tried to edit and put in an update, but still didnt manage it. I hope we can change the title to read HOPE REACHES 4 LBS TODAY !!!! Bron just sent me the news and I couldnt be prouder of Bron and HOPE, our little fighter. I just hope I can keep her going now and in another month give you all the news that she is 5lbs. Bless you all, for all the prayers and thoughts again over these long hard months that we have all fought on for her. I just feel like crying for joy and in fact I am. GOOOO HOPE. I am so excited to be going to see Bron and Hope tomorrow. will take lots of pics. Hugs,Edie
second pic is Hope today and first pic is Hope one month ago


----------



## 08chrissy08

That picture....God that poor baby. I saw it and the tears just started rolling. Poor baby, poor little girl. That is just flat shocking. 

I am so greatful to everyone that helped to save this girl. Pass on some loving for me, that girl deserves every last bit she can get. I'm so glad she is in good care now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:bysmilie: breaks my heart that precious little Hope has had to go through this. I am so excited she is now 4lbs. Thank you Lord


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Oct 7 2009, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837682


> Well, I tried to edit and put in an update, but still didnt manage it. I hope we can change the title to read HOPE REACHES 4 LBS TODAY !!!! Bron just sent me the news and I couldnt be prouder of Bron and HOPE, our little fighter. I just hope I can keep her going now and in another month give you all the news that she is 5lbs. Bless you all, for all the prayers and thoughts again over these long hard months that we have all fought on for her. I just feel like crying for joy and in fact I am. GOOOO HOPE. I am so excited to be going to see Bron and Hope tomorrow. will take lots of pics. Hugs,Edie
> second pic is Hope today and first pic is Hope one month ago[/B]


Ohhhhh, what great news!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

(I fixed the thread title for you!)


----------



## mss

The first picture is unlike anything I have ever seen before! Bless you all for caring for her, and may she continue to grow in health and strength. {{{{Hope and those who have cared for her}}}}


----------



## plenty pets 20

We waited before sharing that pic, until she improved. Someday Bron will write her story and share all of the pics.
It trully is a miracle that she is with us and it was totally her spirit and never giving up, that kept us all going in her behalf. I cant tell you how many sleepless nights we have all had and wondering if we were doing the right thing to try to keep her going. Each day she picked up her head and showed interest in the things around her and WANTING to be out of her pen and with people. How could one then say it is the day to end her life?? I hope one of these days to be able to take this girl to an AMA Specialty, so she can be in the rescue parade and have her story told to the people that donate to our Rescue fund.


----------



## beckinwolf

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Oct 7 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837760


> We waited before sharing that pic, until she improved. Someday Bron will write her story and share all of the pics.
> It trully is a miracle that she is with us and it was totally her spirit and never giving up, that kept us all going in her behalf. I cant tell you how many sleepless nights we have all had and wondering if we were doing the right thing to try to keep her going. Each day she picked up her head and showed interest in the things around her and WANTING to be out of her pen and with people. How could one then say it is the day to end her life?? I hope one of these days to be able to take this girl to an AMA Specialty, so she can be in the rescue parade and have her story told to the people that donate to our Rescue fund.[/B]


Awww wow, seeing Hope in the Rescue Parade would be so awesome! I sure hope she makes it that far. I can't believe just how emaciated she was. I've seen larger dogs like that on Animal Cops and those TV shows, but never a small dog before. So incredibly sad. But I'm so glad she's doing well.


----------



## bonniesmom

I'm THRILLED that sweet baby girl is doing so well!! I know she still has a way to go, but what an improvement from the first picture to the
second. :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: to all of you involved in her care!!


----------



## kikiiniowa

She is simply p r e c i o u s. Thank you for helping Hope and for such an uplifting update once again. Love to all those helping her and love to Hope. :heart:


----------



## angel's mom

*YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe how she looked in that first picture. UNBELIEVABLE!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Hooray for 4 lbs!!! Bless her and all of you!!!


----------



## jodublin

4lb wow ..thank you for all the love and hard work :grouphug: bless you.


----------



## kathym

So glad that Hope is 4 lbs when i looked at the picture and see her progress i can not imagine her thinner than this shocking image...God bless her and all who are takeing care of this presious baby :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou

Oh I'm so happy that she's on the road to recovery. poor little girl.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

oh gosh - hope keep up the fight! I won't comment on your photos Hope because I don't even know what to say other then - keep fighting, you are sure to be even more beautiful then you are now when you reach 5 pounds!


----------



## Snowbody

Ladies, you are indeed miracle workers. I'm typing this with tears in my eyes. I too am left speechless from that first picture and how you still saw life in that sad, suffering little soul. You had no easy choice but obviously the right one was made. 4 pounds!! Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all that you do and give Hope a big hug and kiss. She's incredible. :wub: :wub:


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Wow is she amazing!! :yahoo: 4 pounds!! :clap: :clap: Oh God bless all of her wonderful caregivers. :ThankYou: Hope sounds like she has begun to love being a dog. Everyone in my house continues to send prayers & love & virtual tummy rubs. :wub:


----------



## dkolack

That first picture is so upsetting. She looks like a different dog now!

:chili: WAY TO GO!


----------



## plenty pets 20

Just an update since Hope arrived in Fort Bragg. She continues to eat well, but think the last weight of 4lbs was a bit off. Bron said she didnt get to see the vet weigh her and that was a big leap, from her previous weight of 3lbs, 4oz.. I took Hope to the vet yesterday and she weighed in at 3lb 12 oz and her body looks fuller then when I got her. We also got a diagnosis of "ringworm" yesterday (ohjoy), so we are trying to deal with that. Her whole body is pretty much covered with it and thats why she has no hair to speak of. I am treating her with Miconazole 2% (monistat 7) and Malaseb shampoo for her and all the dogs to hopefully stave off all of them getting it. I might dunk myself and my husband in it too. LOL The "dry patch" that the vets in L.A. misdiagnosed on Sept 8, has continue to grow and flourish. It would have been so much easier to treat, when it was in a limited form. I have spent the day washing bedding, their's and my own, since they sleep with us. Cleaning lots of things and will get on the dogs tomorrow after I get the shampoo. Just wondering if any of you have dealt with this and any "fast " cures?? I dont want to give her any oral meds that may make her sick, she's had enough of that. 
Here is the pic I took before going to the vet yesterday. Hugs,Edie
Well rats, the pic is too big. Will try again later


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Oct 14 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839904


> Just an update since Hope arrived in Fort Bragg. She continues to eat well, but think the last weight of 4lbs was a bit off. Bron said she didnt get to see the vet weigh her and that was a big leap, from her previous weight of 3lbs, 4oz.. I took Hope to the vet yesterday and she weighed in at 3lb 12 oz and her body looks fuller then when I got her. We also got a diagnosis of "ringworm" yesterday (ohjoy), so we are trying to deal with that. Her whole body is pretty much covered with it and thats why she has no hair to speak of. I am treating her with Miconazole 2% (monistat 7) and Malaseb shampoo for her and all the dogs to hopefully stave off all of them getting it. I might dunk myself and my husband in it too. LOL The "dry patch" that the vets in L.A. misdiagnosed on Sept 8, has continue to grow and flourish. It would have been so much easier to treat, when it was in a limited form. I have spent the day washing bedding, their's and my own, since they sleep with us. Cleaning lots of things and will get on the dogs tomorrow after I get the shampoo. Just wondering if any of you have dealt with this and any "fast " cures?? I dont want to give her any oral meds that may make her sick, she's had enough of that.
> Here is the pic I took before going to the vet yesterday. Hugs,Edie
> Well rats, the pic is too big. Will try again later[/B]


Thanks for the update! 

Try Organic Coconut oil both internally and externally, and Raw Organic Apple Cider vinegar externally. Either Eden Organic or Bragg's brand ACV. You could even put a drop of the ACV in her water. Won't hurt.

Seriously. 

Rub coconut oil on her, then rinse her with ACV diluted in water, then give her a bath, and final rinse again with ACV diluted in water. 

In fact, take the coconut oil and ACV yourself as a precaution. I use Coconut oil as a skin moisturizer.

http://www.coconut-oil-central.com/coconut-oil-ringworm.html

The only side effect is that it tastes so good she will want to lick it off herself!!


----------



## mss

Yow! I've never had to deal with ringworm (knock on wood) but I have used Malaseb for other chronic skin conditions in my dogs. 

There are also Malaseb wipes - they call them "pledgets" - Maybe you could use those in addition to the shampoo and miconazole.

If your vet doesn't have them in stock, I believe they can be ordered online from places like entirelypets.com


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 14 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839909


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Oct 14 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839904





> Just an update since Hope arrived in Fort Bragg. She continues to eat well, but think the last weight of 4lbs was a bit off. Bron said she didnt get to see the vet weigh her and that was a big leap, from her previous weight of 3lbs, 4oz.. I took Hope to the vet yesterday and she weighed in at 3lb 12 oz and her body looks fuller then when I got her. We also got a diagnosis of "ringworm" yesterday (ohjoy), so we are trying to deal with that. Her whole body is pretty much covered with it and thats why she has no hair to speak of. I am treating her with Miconazole 2% (monistat 7) and Malaseb shampoo for her and all the dogs to hopefully stave off all of them getting it. I might dunk myself and my husband in it too. LOL The "dry patch" that the vets in L.A. misdiagnosed on Sept 8, has continue to grow and flourish. It would have been so much easier to treat, when it was in a limited form. I have spent the day washing bedding, their's and my own, since they sleep with us. Cleaning lots of things and will get on the dogs tomorrow after I get the shampoo. Just wondering if any of you have dealt with this and any "fast " cures?? I dont want to give her any oral meds that may make her sick, she's had enough of that.
> Here is the pic I took before going to the vet yesterday. Hugs,Edie
> Well rats, the pic is too big. Will try again later[/B]


Thanks for the update! 

Try Organic Coconut oil both internally and externally, and Raw Organic Apple Cider vinegar externally. Either Eden Organic or Bragg's brand ACV. You could even put a drop of the ACV in her water. Won't hurt.

Seriously. 

Rub coconut oil on her, then rinse her with ACV diluted in water, then give her a bath, and final rinse again with ACV diluted in water. 

In fact, take the coconut oil and ACV yourself as a precaution. I use Coconut oil as a skin moisturizer.

http://www.coconut-oil-central.com/coconut-oil-ringworm.html

The only side effect is that it tastes so good she will want to lick it off herself!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

O.K., since I have the oil I will give it a try and maybe give it to my other kids too?? Will the apple cider vinegar burn her skin though?? Her skin is very raw looking and her whole back has no hair and on top of her head too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

If her skin is raw, then I think you should skip the ACV. You could put a little bit in her water, though, like 1/4 teaspoon. 

Coconut oil is very healthy. Yes, give it to the other kids, but start off with just a tiny amount, like 1/4 teaspoon either straight or in their food daily will not hurt at all. Nikki loves it. 

If you like the taste of it you can cook with it. I use it all the time. It's saturated fat, but will not cause any damage to your body. It contains many wonderful macro and micronutrients.
http://www.organicfacts.net/organic-oils/o...oconut-oil.html
http://www.coconutresearchcenter.org/
http://www.westonaprice.org/knowyourfats/coconut_oil.html

And the Colostrum will definitely boost Hope's immune system. 1/4 teaspoon a day will help her a lot.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

oh poor little miss hope - if it's not one thing it's another!


----------



## lovesophie

Hey Edie!

Thanks for the update. :heart: I second what Suzan said about unrefined coconut oil being wonderful when ingested and applied topically.

*The protective environment of the skin and how coconut oil helps*

Antiseptic fatty acids in coconut oil help to prevent fungal and bacterial infections in the skin when it is consumed and to some extent, when it is applied directly to the skin. The only way to gain entry into the body other than through the natural openings, such as the nose and mouth, is by penetrating the skin. When the skin's defenses break down, infections can result. Acne, ringworm, herpes, boils, athlete's foot, and warts are just some of the infectious conditions that can affect the skin and body. 

The biggest chemical barrier to infectious organisms is the acid layer on the skin. Healthy skin has a pH of about 5, making it slightly acidic. Our sweat (containing uric and lactic acids) and body oils promote this acidic environment. For this reason, sweat and oil do us good. Harmless bacteria can tolerate the acid and live on the skin, but troublesome bacteria can't thrive and their numbers are few.

The oil our bodies produce is called sebum. Sebum is secreted by oil glands (sebaceous glands) located at the root of every hair as well as other places. This oil is very important to skin health. It softens and lubricates the skin and hair and prevents the skin from drying and cracking. Sebum also contains medium chain fatty acids, in the form of medium chain triglycerides, that can be released to fight harmful germs. 

Our skin is home to many tiny organisms, most of which are harmless; some are beneficial. At least one variety of bacterium is essential to the healthy environment on our skin. It feeds on the sebum, breaking down the triglycerides into free fatty acids. The bacteria actually feed on the glycerol part of the triglyceride. This leaves fatty acids which are now "freed" from the glycerol unit that held them together. Medium chain fatty acids which are bound to the glycerol unit as they are in coconut oil have no antimicrobial properties. However, when they are broken apart into free fatty acids, they become powerful antimicrobials.

So these bacteria convert the medium chain triglycerides (in the sebum or on the skin) into free fatty acids that can kill disease-causing bacteria, viruses, and fungi. The combination of the slightly acid pH and medium chain fatty acids provides a protective chemical layer on the skin that prevents infection from disease-causing organisms. Due primarily to the action of bacteria, the oil on the surface of your skin and hair is composed of between 40 and 60 percent free fatty acids. The medium chain fatty acids in the sebum provide the protective layer on the skin that kills harmful germs. Coconut oil is nature's richest source of medium chain fatty acids.

When coconut oil is put on the skin it doesn't have any immediate antimicrobial action. However, when bacteria which are always present on the skin turn these triglycerides into free fatty acids, just as it does with sebum, the result is an increase in the number of antimicrobial fatty acids on the skin and protection from infection. The free fatty acids also help to contribute to the acid environment on the skin which repels disease causing germs. 

When bathing or showering, soap washes the protective layer of oil and acid off our skin. Often afterwards the skin becomes tight and dry. Adding moisturizers helps the skin feel better, but it does not replace the acid or the protective medium chain fatty acid layers that was removed. Your skin is vulnerable to infection at this time. You would think that your body would be clean and germ-free after a bath. But germs are everywhere, floating in the air, on our clothes and everything we touch. Many germs survive washing by hiding in cracks and folds of the skin. Before long your skin is again teaming with microorganisms, both good and bad. Until sweat and oils return to reestablish the body's chemical barrier your skin is vulnerable to infection. If you have a cut or cracked skin, this can allow streptococcus, staphylococcus and other harmful germs entry into the body. By using a coconut oil cream, lotion or just pure coconut oil you can quickly help reestablish the skin's natural antimicrobial and acid barrier. Many people use coconut oil on their skin after every bath.

Coconut oil will absorb easily, keep the skin soft, and yet without feeling greasy. It is not like other oils used to soften rough, dry skin. It will help to reduce chronic skin inflammation within days and be soothing and healing to wounds, blood blisters, rashes, etc. It is an excellent ingredient to use in healing salves and ointments. People have used a coconut oil/crushed garlic mixture at night to eliminate plantar warts and athlete's foot with excellent results.

Source

Oh, and I agree that you should give coconut oil to your other fluff-butts, too! Sophie consumes a lot of coconut oil daily, since I cook liberally with it, and she does just fine with it. 

If Hope's doing okay on 1/8 tsp (no diarrhea/loose stools/upset stomach), I'd slowly bump it up to 1/4 tsp. You don't have to give it to her all at once, either; you can mix in 1/8 tsp with her breakfast and another 1/8 tsp with her dinner. Let me know if you need more unrefined coconut oil, too. 

I hope that helps. Please continue to keep us updated on Hope. :wub: :wub: :wub:

Thank you for everything, Edie!! :heart:


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Oct 14 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839995


> Hey Edie!
> 
> Thanks for the update. :heart: I second what Suzan said about unrefined coconut oil being wonderful when ingested and applied topically.
> 
> *The protective environment of the skin and how coconut oil helps*
> 
> Antiseptic fatty acids in coconut oil help to prevent fungal and bacterial infections in the skin when it is consumed and to some extent, when it is applied directly to the skin. The only way to gain entry into the body other than through the natural openings, such as the nose and mouth, is by penetrating the skin. When the skin's defenses break down, infections can result. Acne, ringworm, herpes, boils, athlete's foot, and warts are just some of the infectious conditions that can affect the skin and body.
> 
> The biggest chemical barrier to infectious organisms is the acid layer on the skin. Healthy skin has a pH of about 5, making it slightly acidic. Our sweat (containing uric and lactic acids) and body oils promote this acidic environment. For this reason, sweat and oil do us good. Harmless bacteria can tolerate the acid and live on the skin, but troublesome bacteria can't thrive and their numbers are few.
> 
> The oil our bodies produce is called sebum. Sebum is secreted by oil glands (sebaceous glands) located at the root of every hair as well as other places. This oil is very important to skin health. It softens and lubricates the skin and hair and prevents the skin from drying and cracking. Sebum also contains medium chain fatty acids, in the form of medium chain triglycerides, that can be released to fight harmful germs.
> 
> Our skin is home to many tiny organisms, most of which are harmless; some are beneficial. At least one variety of bacterium is essential to the healthy environment on our skin. It feeds on the sebum, breaking down the triglycerides into free fatty acids. The bacteria actually feed on the glycerol part of the triglyceride. This leaves fatty acids which are now "freed" from the glycerol unit that held them together. Medium chain fatty acids which are bound to the glycerol unit as they are in coconut oil have no antimicrobial properties. However, when they are broken apart into free fatty acids, they become powerful antimicrobials.
> 
> So these bacteria convert the medium chain triglycerides (in the sebum or on the skin) into free fatty acids that can kill disease-causing bacteria, viruses, and fungi. The combination of the slightly acid pH and medium chain fatty acids provides a protective chemical layer on the skin that prevents infection from disease-causing organisms. Due primarily to the action of bacteria, the oil on the surface of your skin and hair is composed of between 40 and 60 percent free fatty acids. The medium chain fatty acids in the sebum provide the protective layer on the skin that kills harmful germs. Coconut oil is nature's richest source of medium chain fatty acids.
> 
> When coconut oil is put on the skin it doesn't have any immediate antimicrobial action. However, when bacteria which are always present on the skin turn these triglycerides into free fatty acids, just as it does with sebum, the result is an increase in the number of antimicrobial fatty acids on the skin and protection from infection. The free fatty acids also help to contribute to the acid environment on the skin which repels disease causing germs.
> 
> When bathing or showering, soap washes the protective layer of oil and acid off our skin. Often afterwards the skin becomes tight and dry. Adding moisturizers helps the skin feel better, but it does not replace the acid or the protective medium chain fatty acid layers that was removed. Your skin is vulnerable to infection at this time. You would think that your body would be clean and germ-free after a bath. But germs are everywhere, floating in the air, on our clothes and everything we touch. Many germs survive washing by hiding in cracks and folds of the skin. Before long your skin is again teaming with microorganisms, both good and bad. Until sweat and oils return to reestablish the body's chemical barrier your skin is vulnerable to infection. If you have a cut or cracked skin, this can allow streptococcus, staphylococcus and other harmful germs entry into the body. By using a coconut oil cream, lotion or just pure coconut oil you can quickly help reestablish the skin's natural antimicrobial and acid barrier. Many people use coconut oil on their skin after every bath.
> 
> Coconut oil will absorb easily, keep the skin soft, and yet without feeling greasy. It is not like other oils used to soften rough, dry skin. It will help to reduce chronic skin inflammation within days and be soothing and healing to wounds, blood blisters, rashes, etc. It is an excellent ingredient to use in healing salves and ointments. People have used a coconut oil/crushed garlic mixture at night to eliminate plantar warts and athlete's foot with excellent results.
> 
> Source
> 
> Oh, and I agree that you should give coconut oil to your other fluff-butts, too! Sophie consumes a lot of coconut oil daily, since I cook liberally with it, and she does just fine with it.
> 
> If Hope's doing okay on 1/8 tsp (no diarrhea/loose stools/upset stomach), I'd slowly bump it up to 1/4 tsp. You don't have to give it to her all at once, either; you can mix in 1/8 tsp with her breakfast and another 1/8 tsp with her dinner. Let me know if you need more unrefined coconut oil, too.
> 
> I hope that helps. Please continue to keep us updated on Hope. :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Thank you for everything, Edie!! :heart:[/B]


Thanks for the informative article and I will sure give it a try. This little girl is beyond precious and at the same time tough as nails. I so want her to be all that she can be. You all would be shocked to see her growling and chasing my old Lhasa around the kitchen tonight. Poor Babe didnt know what to do. I hope they can become friends, but have my doubts. Hope seems to know all the others are Maltese and Babe is the outsider. Sad but funny to see too. Hugs,Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20

I have some updated pics to share. She is fatter but definately nearly hairless from the ringworm that was totally covering her body. The ring worm has improved 75% and she continues to be a total Alpha girl, taking on all dogs in the house. I hope this levels off before she hurts herself. My other kids are all scared of her, including Walter who is 5 times her size. She continues to eat like a champ and I am giving her all the suppliments that have been sent to her by the great members on here. You can see the ears and head are still pretty red from the ringworm, but are better then they were. Her back that was totally covered with it is nearly cleared and legs and tail are much better too. 
She climbs on the back of the couch (no stopping her) and lays in the sun and barks out the window at the feral cats we feed. She also loves vanilla ears,that the other dogs have softened, so she can gum them. I hope before too long I can share pics of her with some hair covering her fat she has now. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Oct 24 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843376


> I have some updated pics to share. She is fatter but definately nearly hairless from the ringworm that was totally covering her body. The ring worm has improved 75% and she continues to be a total Alpha girl, taking on all dogs in the house. I hope this levels off before she hurts herself. My other kids are all scared of her, including Walter who is 5 times her size. She continues to eat like a champ and I am giving her all the suppliments that have been sent to her by the great members on here. You can see the ears and head are still pretty red from the ringworm, but are better then they were. Her back that was totally covered with it is nearly cleared and legs and tail are much better too.
> She climbs on the back of the couch (no stopping her) and lays in the sun and barks out the window at the feral cats we feed. She also loves vanilla ears,that the other dogs have softened, so she can gum them. I hope before too long I can share pics of her with some hair covering her fat she has now. Hugs,Edie[/B]


Awww. I am so glad she's gained weight! 
Thanks for sharing, Edie!


----------



## plenty pets 20

Forgot the pic of her and the vanilla ear. Hugs,Edie


----------



## k/c mom

Thanks so much for the update. I updated your thread title with the latest post #. 

She really has gained weight!! WOW!! You've done a great job with her!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

she looks beautiful Edie!!!!! I love the picture of her on the back of the couch - she sounds so full of life even though she still has some healing to do .


----------



## Maglily

It's wonderful to see how well she's doing. Seeing this post is a great way to start the day. 
Thanks !


----------



## njdrake

I've been keeping up with this post and saying prayers for Hope but couldn't find the words to post. This is so heartbreaking but I have happy tears right now. She looks amazing and has came such a long way! I love her new pictures and the stories about how well she is doing now. This girl is a fighter and I really believe she has a lot of life left to live. 
Bless her heart, I love hope. :wub:


----------



## drclee

It's so great to hear she's continuing to improve! Thank you for all that you're doing for her!


----------



## donnad

Sh'e a beautiful baby...may she continue to improve.


----------



## Starsmom

She's a perfect example of what good groceries, medical care, and lots of love can do for the body and spirit. She's looking great! :wub: :aktion033: Thank you Edie and company for all your hard work, and dedication.


----------



## mss

Wow, she really has filled out! That is wonderful! :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Oct 24 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843376


> I have some updated pics to share. She is fatter but definately nearly hairless from the ringworm that was totally covering her body. The ring worm has improved 75% and she continues to be a total Alpha girl, taking on all dogs in the house. I hope this levels off before she hurts herself. My other kids are all scared of her, including Walter who is 5 times her size. She continues to eat like a champ and I am giving her all the suppliments that have been sent to her by the great members on here. You can see the ears and head are still pretty red from the ringworm, but are better then they were. Her back that was totally covered with it is nearly cleared and legs and tail are much better too.
> She climbs on the back of the couch (no stopping her) and lays in the sun and barks out the window at the feral cats we feed. She also loves vanilla ears,that the other dogs have softened, so she can gum them. I hope before too long I can share pics of her with some hair covering her fat she has now. Hugs,Edie[/B]


There she is!!! I'm so glad that Hope is doing well. :grouphug:

I will continue to pray for her. She is such a sweet baby, and she sounds like a little diva, too. :rofl:

Thanks for the update! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

Edie - I loved that picture of Hope up on the back of the couch. :wub: :wub: I cannot believe how far she's come. Despite the ringworm issue she looks so healthy and happy and I love the little white sweater with the argyle she's in. She is a little miracle girl and thanks for continuing to take such good care of her. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Thought I would share some of the news things that Hope is now doing and some new things I have observed about her, also a few new pics. 
The ringworm is half gone and I really hope in the next two weeks it will be all gone. I have had a limited life these days, with all the washing and cleaning that is required to hopefully avoid a total infestation for ringworm. I have been bathing and reclipping my other kids, so that I can keep a close eye on them, changing bedding, bathing towels, pee pads, doggie and human bedding. Vacumming rugs and spraying with Lysol and on and on. etc. I really am not a clean freak, but this stuff is very contagious and I can see having this go on and on for eternity if I dont keep a check on it now.
Hope continues to be a most precious girl with a mind of her own. She now insists on eating on her own (which is great). She will bark non- stop to let me know if she is hungery or needs to go out to potty and I can gage that on what time of day it is. She seems to have an inner clock now that says feeding time. LOL I fix her bowl and put it in her playpen and she eats whatever amount that she wants. She eats a lot better at night and always cleans the bowl at dinner time 5p.m.and her 9p.m. feeding. She will also sit up and stay sitting to let me know she is hungry. 
A couple of things I have noticed about Hope that leads me to think she was a very pampered girl at one time or at least was special to someone and not just a mill dog, as we thought at first. Hope has had her dew claws removed and dont think mills are going to that trouble. She also seems to know a lot about grooming and what to expect, althought she hates having toenails done with a passion, but then her's were so long (growing around into the pads of her feet) that they may be very sensitive now. I have also taken Hope on a short walk on lead and she refuses to walk on the right side (my mistake) and prances so cute on lead on the left side. Isnt that the side a Maltese wlaks on to be shown?? 
Hope will do the happy spin and prance around, like so many of our Maltese do and that sure brought tears to my eyes to see her do that the first time. She seems to be a happy healthy girl now, with no more episodes of diarrhea after that first week here. Thanks to all the wonderful people on this group that have sent so many things to help with the care of Hope, from financial, to strollers. clothes and food health products. Now we just need hair on her..Hugs,Edie
P.S. Forgot to add that Hope loves her morning cherrios treats


----------



## lovesophie

Thanks so much for the update, Edie. :heart: Reading this made me want to cry tears of happiness. :wub: :wub: :wub: What a precious gem she is. It's so wonderful to hear that her personality is shining through, too. Your reasons for thinking she was once a pampered fluff are very interesting! It makes me sad to think that she was once loved, and then kicked to the curb, so to speak. :bysmilie: This poor baby must have felt so betrayed. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

Anyway, thank you, Edie, for taking care of this little baby. :wub: :wub: :wub: And please continue to keep us updated. :heart: 

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Nov 1 2009, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846096


> Thought I would share some of the news things that Hope is now doing and some new things I have observed about her, also a few new pics.
> The ringworm is half gone and I really hope in the next two weeks it will be all gone. I have had a limited life these days, with all the washing and cleaning that is required to hopefully avoid a total infestation for ringworm. I have been bathing and reclipping my other kids, so that I can keep a close eye on them, changing bedding, bathing towels, pee pads, doggie and human bedding. Vacumming rugs and spraying with Lysol and on and on. etc. I really am not a clean freak, but this stuff is very contagious and I can see having this go on and on for eternity if I dont keep a check on it now.
> Hope continues to be a most precious girl with a mind of her own. She now insists on eating on her own (which is great). She will bark non- stop to let me know if she is hungery or needs to go out to potty and I can gage that on what time of day it is. She seems to have an inner clock now that says feeding time. LOL I fix her bowl and put it in her playpen and she eats whatever amount that she wants. She eats a lot better at night and always cleans the bowl at dinner time 5p.m.and her 9p.m. feeding. She will also sit up and stay sitting to let me know she is hungry.
> A couple of things I have noticed about Hope that leads me to think she was a very pampered girl at one time or at least was special to someone and not just a mill dog, as we thought at first. Hope has had her dew claws removed and dont think mills are going to that trouble. She also seems to know a lot about grooming and what to expect, althought she hates having toenails done with a passion, but then her's were so long (growing around into the pads of her feet) that they may be very sensitive now. I have also taken Hope on a short walk on lead and she refuses to walk on the right side (my mistake) and prances so cute on lead on the left side. Isnt that the side a Maltese wlaks on to be shown??
> Hope will do the happy spin and prance around, like so many of our Maltese do and that sure brought tears to my eyes to see her do that the first time. She seems to be a happy healthy girl now, with no more episodes of diarrhea after that first week here. Thanks to all the wonderful people on this group that have sent so many things to help with the care of Hope, from financial, to strollers. clothes and food health products. Now we just need hair on her..Hugs,Edie
> P.S. Forgot to add that Hope loves her morning cherrios treats[/B]


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Thanks for the wonderful update! Made me smile..


----------



## Hunter's Mom

We are hoping and praying that the ringworm is gone in two weeks and you get some rest!!!! Three Cheers to Hope for doing so well  :dothewave:


----------



## bellapuppy

Edie, Hope is looking so good! Glad to hear she is showing her personality and having some fun now. What cute prezzies she has received. We do need a slide show of her modeling all her new things. God bless you for all you have done for her and for the others.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Look at that sweet angel! Edie you are all amazing. I have been lurking and have caught up on Hope's progress while continuing to pray for her. My God she has come so far. It is just tragic to think that she was once a cherished and beloved pet and ended up the way she did. It certainly should make us all think long and hard about our own beloved Malts. LoveSophie's comment about her "being kicked to the curb" hit me in the pit of my stomach. Such a sin for that to have happened and makes me wonder how it could. Quite easily I suppose. What a strong willed little girl. You go Hope! It would certainly make me bawl my eyes out to see her acting like a normal, happy Malt. I can just picture her prancing on that lead. :wub: God bless you Edie and everyone involved but most especially God bless Hope.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

there's our little miracle :wub: I love seeing Hope, she is so precious. You can really see how she is feeling safe and loved. Edie you are one special lady, with a heart of gold.


----------



## mss

She sounds like quite the little character! :biggrin: 

Your description makes me wonder if she was an older person's beloved pet and they became unable to care for her. A little dog I got out of a shelter years ago was in poor shape ... and I saw how much she loved elderly people from the senior complex down the street, and my own mom. :wub: 

Little Hope landed in the right place, whatever she went through before. {{{{Hope and her caregivers}}}}


----------



## yorkieville

Angels walk among-st us.......there is one here, her name is Edie, and He sent Hope to Edie.

Edie, you restore my faith in human-kind. There truly are good people in this world.

God has blessed you with a compassionate heart.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## chichi

Oh sweet little Hope,she is just thriving. I love that pix of her sitting up, I laughed out loud. :biggrin:


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Nov 3 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847125


> Angels walk among-st us.......there is one here, her name is Edie, and He sent Hope to Edie.
> 
> Edie, you restore my faith in human-kind. There truly are good people in this world.
> 
> God has blessed you with a compassionate heart.
> 
> Hugs,
> Sheila[/B]



Thanks for all the nice comments. I do rescue because I get so much more back from these kids then what I put in. So, even though one dog can be a lot of work, once that is done then the rewards start, to see them happy and healthy once again. I am sure everyone that is involved with rescue and fostering will agree. We couldnt do it otherwise. Hugs,Edie


----------



## KAG

I love how Hope loves the camera! What an absolute doll baby. I can't stop crying.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## yorkieville

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Nov 6 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848167


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Nov 3 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847125





> Angels walk among-st us.......there is one here, her name is Edie, and He sent Hope to Edie.
> 
> Edie, you restore my faith in human-kind. There truly are good people in this world.
> 
> God has blessed you with a compassionate heart.
> 
> Hugs,
> Sheila</span>[/B]





Thanks for all the nice comments. I do rescue because I get so much more back from these kids then what I put in. So, even though one dog can be a lot of work, once that is done then the rewards start, to see them happy and healthy once again. I am sure everyone that is involved with rescue and fostering will agree. We couldnt do it otherwise. Hugs,Edie
[/B][/QUOTE]

<span style="font-family:Book Antiqua">You truly deserve them, Edie. I agree with you, the babies give so much more back. I did 35 years of Orphaned Wildlife Re-Hab, and I loved all my babies.
I spent 35 years in Fostering Orphaned Wildlife, and I agree rescue is rewarding. 

Hugs, Sheila


----------



## Hunter's Mom

How is hope doing this week? Hunter is hoping that her ringworm is almost gone!!!! He is just sure that once it's gone her hair will start coming in so beautifully!


----------



## bailey02

AWESOME IS ALL I CAN SAY ABOUT HOPE'S RECOVERY... GOD ANSWERS PRAYERS


----------



## plenty pets 20

I have an appointment on Wednesday with the vet for a follow up on Hope's ringworm. I am really hoping for the best news that it is GONE. Hope gets the chlortrimazole cream on her twice a day and the "Sulfine cream once a day along with baths every three days and washing all bedding, blankets mine and hers every other day. I have become a clean freak and every itch on the other dogs or myself, gets a close inspection.LOL I wouldnt wish this on my worst enemy (or maybe I would, LOL).
Hope is starting to get new hair on her body and that is a very good sign. Her ears and tail are still bare, but think that hair will come last, if at all. I have read that a prolonged case of ringworm can end up with them not getting hair back. I hope not, but will just have to wait this out too.
You guys just wouldnt believe what a fiesty, playful girl Hope has become. If she is 12 years old, she still has a lot of play in her, dancing circles when she is praised for potty in the right place. She spins and growls and dances playing with my hands and runs in the hall way and leaps in the air to spin and growl and kick out her back legs. I really need to get a video of it. Its just too dang cute and who would ever guessed she would come that far. 
I will share new pics and the results of her vet visit on Wednesday. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Nov 9 2009, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849420


> I have an appointment on Wednesday with the vet for a follow up on Hope's ringworm. I am really hoping for the best news that it is GONE. Hope gets the chlortrimazole cream on her twice a day and the "Sulfine cream once a day along with baths every three days and washing all bedding, blankets mine and hers every other day. I have become a clean freak and every itch on the other dogs or myself, gets a close inspection.LOL I wouldnt wish this on my worst enemy (or maybe I would, LOL).
> Hope is starting to get new hair on her body and that is a very good sign. Her ears and tail are still bare, but think that hair will come last, if at all. I have read that a prolonged case of ringworm can end up with them not getting hair back. I hope not, but will just have to wait this out too.
> You guys just wouldnt believe what a fiesty, playful girl Hope has become. If she is 12 years old, she still has a lot of play in her, dancing circles when she is praised for potty in the right place. She spins and growls and dances playing with my hands and runs in the hall way and leaps in the air to spin and growl and kick out her back legs. I really need to get a video of it. Its just too dang cute and who would ever guessed she would come that far.
> I will share new pics and the results of her vet visit on Wednesday. Hugs,Edie[/B]


I think you need to rename her Amazin' for she really is. She amazes us every day. What a little fighter. Shivers go down my spine when I think what could have been. Bless you, Edie. Can't wait to see some video. (I'm one to talk. I'm a producer and haven't shot Tyler at all. :embarrassed: I'm not even sure we have a video camera that works. I normally hire professional crews for work). Got to get/find/steal a camera. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Nov 9 2009, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849420


> I have an appointment on Wednesday with the vet for a follow up on Hope's ringworm. I am really hoping for the best news that it is GONE. Hope gets the chlortrimazole cream on her twice a day and the "Sulfine cream once a day along with baths every three days and washing all bedding, blankets mine and hers every other day. I have become a clean freak and every itch on the other dogs or myself, gets a close inspection.LOL I wouldnt wish this on my worst enemy (or maybe I would, LOL).
> Hope is starting to get new hair on her body and that is a very good sign. Her ears and tail are still bare, but think that hair will come last, if at all. I have read that a prolonged case of ringworm can end up with them not getting hair back. I hope not, but will just have to wait this out too.
> You guys just wouldnt believe what a fiesty, playful girl Hope has become. If she is 12 years old, she still has a lot of play in her, dancing circles when she is praised for potty in the right place. She spins and growls and dances playing with my hands and runs in the hall way and leaps in the air to spin and growl and kick out her back legs. I really need to get a video of it. Its just too dang cute and who would ever guessed she would come that far.
> I will share new pics and the results of her vet visit on Wednesday. Hugs,Edie[/B]


Thank you for the update!

Are you still using the coconut oil topically on Hope? 

I'll be praying that all goes well with her vet visit on Wednesday. I cannot wait for pictures! :wub: :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Hope had her vet visit today for the ringworm and is nearly all clear, she has also gained weight to 5lbs 3 oz.. thats all the good news. When Hope came out of the Animal Control she had a ruptured ulcer in her cornea. It subsequently healed with a lot of meds. My vet examined her on her first visit here and saw that the ulcer had a thin covering over it, but was healed.
Today when I left the vet, I put Hope in the car seat and was reaching for the snap to hook her in . She swung her head around as I was reaching and the knuckle on one finger hit her directly in that eye. She screamed and fluid just poured out. I was just stunned and sick. Took her right back into the vet and the ulcer had ruptured again. So she is having surgery tomorrow to surgical cover that hole and hope to make it heal stronger. Poor baby is in pain and now on tramadol and baytril antibiotics. I am just sick over this. We had a benefit for Hope at my local pet store on Halloween that raised nearly $500. Good thing..We will be using that and more to take care of this. Please say some prayers again for her. I am so upset that she has to again go though more pain and suffering. She was having so much fun the past few weeks and now this.


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry. Hoping for the very best for hope! Congratulations on getting her weight up. That is really an accomplishment!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

this is such a little set back considering all that she has been through and survived. Please don't be upset or sick over it - Hope would not like that!


----------



## maggieh

Poor baby Hope - and poor you! She has come through so much that as Erin said this is relatively little. More prayers for Hope and hugs for you!


----------



## lovesophie

:bysmilie: 

(((More prayers for sweet Hope)))

I hope her surgery goes well. rayer:

Please keep us updated, Edie.

On a brighter note, I can't believe Hope is a whopping 5.3 lbs!!! arty: What a little piggy! :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2

I'm so sorry Hope had a little setback. Hopefully it will be minor, and we'll finally get a healthy, happy little girl.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

She is in our prayers.


----------



## The A Team

OH no! What a shame, right when she was doing so well. :bysmilie: But it would probably happen sometime, so please don't beat yourself up over it. At least you were at the vet's office. She'll get better and be even better that before - I just know it.


----------



## Maglily

oh that is such a shame, the poor pup, but things will be better tomorrow and she'll feel better soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20

I still dont have Hope home yet and am frustrated they are leaving her surgery till last today. Guess I cant complain too much, but just worried and waiting is hard. Thought I would share the cute pic I took of her yesterday, dressed in one of her new sweaters. This was taken just BEFORE I left for the vet appt yesterday. I had intended to put all the new clothes on her and to take pics when we got back home, but then her eye wreck happened and taking things on and off over her head wasnt going to work.
I felt a bit better today when the vet told me that her eye had never really healed from the original rupture and thats why it didnt take much to rupture again. 
I will take pics of her eye after I get her home tonight. My vet is actually doing a differant procedure that is less invasive, but will look worse for a few weeks. Hope this all works out for the good for Hope. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Hunter's Mom

awww.....Hope!!!! You look so pretty in your sweater; a regular glamour girl! Hunter was very excited to see you that sweater and we can't wait till you are home and well rested and we can see you in the rest of all your new clothes! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 12 2009, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850539


> awww.....Hope!!!! You look so pretty in your sweater; a regular glamour girl! Hunter was very excited to see you that sweater and we can't wait till you are home and well rested and we can see you in the rest of all your new clothes! :wub:[/B]


 Yep, Hope says thanks to Hunter for that gorgeous sweater. Lub from Hope


----------



## KAG

Aww Erin. That was so sweet of you. Hope looks beautiful, and warm. Praying for a speedy recovery for our little beauty.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## drclee

I hope her surgery is a complete success! She will continue to flourish under your love and care! :wub:


----------



## Tina




----------



## Maglily

Waiting is so frustrating but I'm glad you will have her home tonite. 
Get well soon Hope. 

and yes...she looks so cute in that sweater! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Hope is home and first thing she wanted to do was EAT.LOL This little girl that was so starved, now has an appetite, no matter what. After that she seemed aggitated ,restless,but has now settle and sleeping. The procedure my vet did was an old one used for cornea ulcers. She pulled up the third eyelid and put a few stitches in to hold it to the top eyelid. So she is blind out of the one eye, but this supports the cornea and keeps it covered while healing. The stitches will be remove in three weeks and she will be able to see again. More invasive surgery could have caused a bigger problem with her compromised immune system and the ringworm still an issue. Keep those prayers going that this will fix her problem. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Hunter's Mom

we are HOPING and praying for our dear friend Hope!


----------



## pinkheadbaby

OMG! :yahoo: Hope is really something! Looking so cute in the pink sweater & then wanting to eat right after surgery! :clap: I love this girl!!! 5.3 pounds!! WOW :smheat: Amazing day for an amazing dog. :cheer: Lots of prayers going out to California rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom

I'm so glad that Hope's surgery is over, and hope she's not too uncomfortable when she wakes up. She is such an amazing girl! :wub: Bonbon and I
are thinking of you, Hope, and wishing you a complete recovery! rayer: And Edie, again :ThankYou: SO MUCH for all that you do for Hope and all the
other babies you've helped in so many ways!


----------



## Maglily

Great news about Hope doing so well!


----------



## lovesophie

Edie, how's Hope doing? Please update us when you can. :grouphug:

:heart: (((Continued prayers for Hope))) :heart:


----------



## almitra

Baby Hope is continuing to improve, I trust? )))))

Best wishes for a full and complete recovery and a return to "happiest puppy dog in the house" status. ((wink))


----------



## 08chrissy08

I think about Hope all the time. I hope she is continuing to do well, this is just one special gal. Give her extra (I'm sure she is already getting tons!) of loving for me!


----------



## Snowbody

Oh hon, I missed this update altogether. I'm glad the surgery is over and she's in your loving care again. Considering what the vet said she could have ruptured it with her paw at some point when you wouldn't have gotten immediate attention so please let go of any guilt about it. You're the best mom Hope could ever want and she knows it. She continues to amaze me. Glad her ringworm's clearing and she's putting on weight. Have to love her. And I loved that photo of her in the sweater :wub: :wub: Let us know how she does.


----------



## plenty pets 20

This is a great day.. We took Hope to the vet and her ringworm and coccidiosis are all GONE. TG.. The stitches in her eye were also removed and her eye looks great, all healed. I was afraid to make any comment going out of my vets office this time, since we had the eye wreck AT my vets the last time. 
Hope continues to improve and be the girl we all just knew was inside that crumpled old body we first saw. Her spirit just reached out to all she came in contact with and despite all odds she lives and thrives.
Hope will throw a vanilla ear in the air and chase it now. Steals Indy's soft blue ball and bats it up and down the hall. Runs and barks with the whole pack (but that still makes me nervous), but I dont have the heart to stop her.
She has settled down and is part of our family now, since she gets fed first and in her playpen so she can eat at her leisure.
I took some pics today of some of her outfits that have been sent to her. Since the eye is good now and we can take things over her head. HOWEVER, Hope feels it is her right to bite me at will and can accomplish 15 bites before I can remove my hand. LOL She doesnt like her left leg to be put into sleeves. I try my best to do it slowly and softly, but every now and then she just goes beserk..LOL 
That same fighting spirit has carried her though , so I can only laugh and love the dickens out of this tough old gal. 
Again and I cant say this enough..Thank-you to all that have loved and supported her with gifts,prayers and monetary support. We could not have brought this girl back to health again without everyone that has been involved. To Heidi and Bronwyne for their labors and hard work caring for her in those first dark days.
It is a privilege to have this girl in my home now and we hope to give her many happy years. Hugs,Edie


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Awwwww Edie! :wub: :wub: :wub: I can't believe that's the same dog! She looks so happy and healthy! Thanks to you "angels" wonderful care of her!


----------



## angel's mom

She looks nice in her clothes, but that last picture has to be my favorite. I don't see one bone sticking out on that baby's body now. She looks like she's filling out just fine. Isn't that such a blessing!


----------



## dkolack

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
I'm so cheered at this update. She looks so great!!! What a wonderful thanksgiving story. 
I love how you describe her fighting spirit and taking in all in stride. She's a special little soul.
Thanks for all you do. And Rock On, Little Hope! :rockon:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Thanks so much for the update! It made me so happy today! God bless you and little Hope. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## k/c mom

YAY!!!! What fabulous news!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 25 2009, 01:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854607


> She looks nice in her clothes, but that last picture has to be my favorite. I don't see one bone sticking out on that baby's body now. She looks like she's filling out just fine. Isn't that such a blessing![/B]


Ditto.


I think she looks just gorgeous.....completely naked!


----------



## donnad

She looks great...Bless you


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhh Hope looks absolutely wonderful!!! Bless all who tended to her needs and restored her to become the little girl she is meant to be!


----------



## Maglily

You made my day! She looks wonderful ! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## drclee

What wonderful news. I pray she continues to thrive under your love and care!


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Nov 24 2009, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854574


> This is a great day.. We took Hope to the vet and her ringworm and coccidiosis are all GONE. TG.. The stitches in her eye were also removed and her eye looks great, all healed. I was afraid to make any comment going out of my vets office this time, since we had the eye wreck AT my vets the last time.
> Hope continues to improve and be the girl we all just knew was inside that crumpled old body we first saw. Her spirit just reached out to all she came in contact with and despite all odds she lives and thrives.
> Hope will throw a vanilla ear in the air and chase it now. Steals Indy's soft blue ball and bats it up and down the hall. Runs and barks with the whole pack (but that still makes me nervous), but I dont have the heart to stop her.
> She has settled down and is part of our family now, since she gets fed first and in her playpen so she can eat at her leisure.
> I took some pics today of some of her outfits that have been sent to her. Since the eye is good now and we can take things over her head. HOWEVER, Hope feels it is her right to bite me at will and can accomplish 15 bites before I can remove my hand. LOL She doesnt like her left leg to be put into sleeves. I try my best to do it slowly and softly, but every now and then she just goes beserk..LOL
> That same fighting spirit has carried her though , so I can only laugh and love the dickens out of this tough old gal.
> Again and I cant say this enough..Thank-you to all that have loved and supported her with gifts,prayers and monetary support. We could not have brought this girl back to health again without everyone that has been involved. To Heidi and Bronwyne for their labors and hard work caring for her in those first dark days.
> It is a privilege to have this girl in my home now and we hope to give her many happy years. Hugs,Edie[/B]


Thanks for the wonderful news and pics, Edie! :heart:

Reading your update and seeing Hope's pics made me so happy. :grouphug: What a precious little piggy Miss Hope is. :wub: :wub: :wub: You can totally tell just how much she has plumped up in that last pic. So cute! :tender: You are truly a gem, Edie, and Hope is so lucky to be in your care. Have a blessed Thanksgiving!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Tina

She looks great in her new outfits. You've done such a great job with Hope. 

Tina


----------



## mss

What a wonderful update! :wub: 
Happy Thanksgiving to Hope, those who have cared for her, and all the members of this wonderful community! :grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy

Oh, Hope looks beautiful and really does not even resemble what she looked like at first except for those beautiful sweet eyes. She has a true trooper spirit, God Bless her. And God bless you too, Edie for all you do.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

she looks great! Her hair is starting to grow back in and she's getting meatier! I love that she is bug free  Hunte'rs doing a little happy dance since he knows that Hope is getting well!


----------

